# Is this in the future for the GDA?



## MakeAPlay

https://www.soccerwire.com/news/u-s-soccer-development-academy-drops-u-12-programming-ahead-of-2019-20-season/

Will the girls be following suit?  Is the battle still too close to call on the girls side so they have to add U12 before they cut it?


----------



## SOCCERMINION

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.soccerwire.com/news/u-s-soccer-development-academy-drops-u-12-programming-ahead-of-2019-20-season/
> 
> Will the girls be following suit?  Is the battle still too close to call on the girls side so they have to add U12 before they cut it?


I dont know DA very well, but does the Girls DA closely Model the Boys DA Programs, If so i dont understand the reason to cut the younger programs, . If your trying to develope, you need to start earlier. Now if your just tryong to pull established players into your league, Then yes cut youngers and put more money into the olders.


----------



## MWN

SOCCERMINION said:


> I dont know DA very well, but does the Girls DA closely Model the Boys DA Programs, If so i dont understand the reason to cut the younger programs, . If your trying to develope, you need to start earlier. Now if your just tryong to pull established players into your league, Then yes cut youngers and put more money into the olders.


Remember, the USSDA is nothing more than a league.  It is more accurate to refer to it as the U.S. Soccer Development Academy LEAGUE as there is no such thing as an actually academy that US Soccer operates.

All the DA is saying is creating a U12 bracket (10 and 11 year olds playing 9v9) in our league was a dumb idea.  You clubs all over the nation were doing just great with your uLittles and oops, we want you to continue the development of the uLittles in your regions as there was no intelligent reason that we should focus on these prepubescent kids and ask them to travel (in some cases 100's of miles) depending on region.

This also means that the limited resources are now better spent on the National Team aged players, which start at U14.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MWN said:


> Remember, the USSDA is nothing more than a league.  It is more accurate to refer to it as the U.S. Soccer Development Academy LEAGUE as there is no such thing as an actually academy that US Soccer operates.
> 
> All the DA is saying is creating a U12 bracket (10 and 11 year olds playing 9v9) in our league was a dumb idea.  You clubs all over the nation were doing just great with your uLittles and oops, we want you to continue the development of the uLittles in your regions as there was no intelligent reason that we should focus on these prepubescent kids and ask them to travel (in some cases 100's of miles) depending on region.
> 
> This also means that the limited resources are now better spent on the National Team aged players, which start at U14.


Were they spending money on U12?


----------



## MWN

MakeAPlay said:


> Were they spending money on U12?


US Soccer wasn't spending too much money on the U12's because they were not going to playoffs (hosted by the USSDA), but were having their referee fees paid during league.  The Clubs were fiscally responsible for the teams having to pay for extra training, practice and game fields, travel, etc.  In SoCal most of the uLittles didn't travel that far, but in other parts the travel was significant.

The biggest burden was on the Clubs having to essentially build a 9v9 field for a single game.  At least the U13+ could play a few games on a field for the day.


----------



## watfly

MWN said:


> Remember, the USSDA is nothing more than a league.  It is more accurate to refer to it as the U.S. Soccer Development Academy LEAGUE as there is no such thing as an actually academy that US Soccer operates.


Wait...what?  It's just a league? that's not what US Soccer told us:

"The DA is not a league. It’s a nation-wide philosophy. The DA is not a team that practices a few times a week. It’s a program that makes sure players are in the best environment for their development. US Soccer ensures DA players have at least four training sessions every week, with the best coaches available, with the most competitive matches.”

Way to burst my bubble.  Next your going to tell me that DA coaches aren't always the best coaches available.  (Actually our new DA coach is awesome, last year's not so much).


----------



## MWN

watfly said:


> Wait...what?  It's just a league? that's not what US Soccer told us:
> 
> "The DA is not a league. It’s a nation-wide philosophy. The DA is not a team that practices a few times a week. It’s a program that makes sure players are in the best environment for their development. US Soccer ensures DA players have at least four training sessions every week, with the best coaches available, with the most competitive matches.”
> 
> Way to burst my bubble.  Next your going to tell me that DA coaches aren't always the best coaches available.  (Actually our new DA coach is awesome, last year's not so much).


Ok, that answer is obviously from somebody in the girls side and not the boys side.  But the quote is missing some things.  I fixed it for you:


"The DA is not a league. It’s a nation-wide philosophy according to our marketing team. The DA is not a team that practices a few times a week as advised by sports physicians. It’s a program that makes sure players are in the best physically demanding environment for their development of stress fractures and other potentially permanent injuries to weed out the genetically weak from the 20 or so girls we really care about. US Soccer ensures DA players have at least four training sessions every week so we can push the 20 that we have our eye on for the National Youth All-Star Team, with the best coaches available, with the most competitive matches.  All but a few (maybe 2 or 3) from a given year will make it through the grinder of DA, then College, then WPSL to make the National Team, which is our sole goal, and its important for the other 400-600 girls in the league to sacrifice their bodies and social lives for those 2 or 3 girls that might make it.  After all, as Americans if we can ask a young man of age 18 to pick up a gun, travel to a foreign land and go to war against Islamic fundamentalists, then we can certainly ask a 15 year old girl to practice and play the game of soccer 5 days a week and risk ACL injuries and stress fractures, give up her social life and be there for us to use her to help the 2 or 3 that have a chance of making the USWNT when they grow up.”

P.S. - I left out college because the DA has zero impact on college.  Before the DA, the ECNL, National League, SuperY, ODP, Premier League, etc. were doing just fine, all we did was add another player to the pot.


----------



## watfly

MWN said:


> Ok, that answer is obviously from somebody in the girls side and not the boys side.  But the quote is missing some things.  I fixed it for you:


Actually it was a response (ie rationalization) by US Soccer as to why DA doesn't allow high school soccer, either boys or girls.  Only have a son playing soccer but DA is even better for boys because its the pathway for the MNT and an international playing career...or, at least the MLS.


----------



## espola

Compounding the idiocy.  If they had started 12 years ago with 1000 10-year-olds, we would have a WC contending team by now.

(Just my opinion)


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> Compounding the idiocy.  If they had started 12 years ago with 1000 10-year-olds, we would have a WC contending team by now.
> 
> (Just my opinion)


We do have a WC contending team right now. They just won the World Cup.


----------



## MWN

watfly said:


> Actually it was a response (ie rationalization) by US Soccer as to why DA doesn't allow high school soccer, either boys or girls.  Only have a son playing soccer but DA is even better for boys because its the pathway for the MNT and an international playing career...or, at least the MLS.


I don't want this to devolve into a girls v. boys debate, but the reality is that boys have different considerations than girls.  The pathway for boys to the National Team or professional team is not through college, which stunts development, the best path is skip college and sign with a European or Latin American program once the player turns 18.  Boys are physiologically better adapted to handle 4 training and 1 game day (because of bone structures, tighter tendons and ligaments, muscle mass/placement, larger ligaments, etc.).

The pathway for girls is through college.  College admittance requires balance and good grades.  Its asinine for US Soccer to tell the girls who have a much different path to devote so much time to soccer to support the DA League.

There are 65 clubs with U15 DA programs.  Each team has roughly 20 players (some more and some less).  65x20 = 1,300 girls.  There are about 20 spots open for the U15 gnt, which means that 64 girls exist in the program to benefit 1.  Odds are roughly 1:64 make the GNT, which means that 1,280 girls will practice 4 days a week, play 1 or 2 games over the weekend for those 20 girls that US Soccer has its eye on.  Many of the 1,280 girls will suffer lower leg injuries, stress fractures and have a very tough time keeping their grades up because of the training and travel demands.  Its not uncommon here in SoCal that training on a DA team will consume 3-4 hours or more per day (time in car, training, time in car), with players trying to squeeze in homework in the car and social events are simply declined.


----------



## MWN

espola said:


> Compounding the idiocy.  If they had started 12 years ago with 1000 10-year-olds, we would have a WC contending team by now.
> 
> (Just my opinion)


I assume you are being facetious.  But it is important to note that there are very few 18 year olds on World Cup teams.  The average age is 25, which means that a country can have the best youth development program in the world, but if the adult development program sucks (_as it does here in the US with our inferior MLS_) that country is doomed.  1,000 10-year-olds playing in substandard adult academies will equal 1,000 soccer players that can't make a winning World Cup team.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> We do have a WC contending team right now. They just won the World Cup.


The success of the women's program is a better model than whatever was being done on the boys' side by DA.


----------



## Justus

MWN said:


> I don't want this to devolve into a girls v. boys debate, but the reality is that boys have different considerations than girls.  The pathway for boys to the National Team or professional team is not through college, which stunts development, the best path is skip college and sign with a European or Latin American program once the player turns 18.  Boys are physiologically better adapted to handle 4 training and 1 game day (because of bone structures, tighter tendons and ligaments, muscle mass/placement, larger ligaments, etc.).
> 
> The pathway for girls is through college.  College admittance requires balance and good grades.  Its asinine for US Soccer to tell the girls who have a much different path to devote so much time to soccer to support the DA League.
> 
> There are 65 clubs with U15 DA programs.  Each team has roughly 20 players (some more and some less).  65x20 = 1,300 girls.  There are about 20 spots open for the U15 gnt, which means that 64 girls exist in the program to benefit 1.  Odds are roughly 1:64 make the GNT, which means that 1,280 girls will practice 4 days a week, play 1 or 2 games over the weekend for those 20 girls that US Soccer has its eye on.  Many of the 1,280 girls will suffer lower leg injuries, stress fractures and have a very tough time keeping their grades up because of the training and travel demands.  Its not uncommon here in SoCal that training on a DA team will consume 3-4 hours or more per day (time in car, training, time in car), with players trying to squeeze in homework in the car and social events are simply declined.


Keep going strong MWN.  Go watch CSUF vs UCI and then go watch a u16 OC DA developmental league game this weekend.  Something very eye popping will hit everyone in the face.  The DA competition intensity level is soft like Charmin toilet paper compared to the fierce competition that is like sandpaper in most D1 college games.  Everyone I talked to this year have all told me the same thing, "It's so physical."  You think?  That is the #1 thing missing at the DA.  Fierce competition!!!!  Little Sally DA Player is in for a very rude surprise when the college game starts up in a few years.


----------



## espola

MWN said:


> I assume you are being facetious.  But it is important to note that there are very few 18 year olds on World Cup teams.  The average age is 25, which means that a country can have the best youth development program in the world, but if the adult development program sucks (_as it does here in the US with our inferior MLS_) that country is doomed.  1,000 10-year-olds playing in substandard adult academies will equal 1,000 soccer players that can't make a winning World Cup team.


I'm not being facetious at all.  USSF ignored the successful model of the European Academies (identify players when they are young and stick with them) and adopted a program that was only beneficial to the big clubs with pull in the USSF internal politics, sacrificing the national goals to small-time, short-term profit. 

And those 10-year-old boys would be 22-year-old men now, just about a perfect age for strong players.


----------



## MWN

espola said:


> I'm not being facetious at all.  USSF ignored the successful model of the European Academies (identify players when they are young and stick with them) and adopted a program that was only beneficial to the big clubs with pull in the USSF internal politics, sacrificing the national goals to small-time, short-term profit.
> 
> And those 10-year olds would be 22 now, just about a perfect age for strong players.


The European model works on the Boys side for the sole reason that the level of training and competition at the 16/17 year old level is professional.  These kids are training and playing against players that are 20 to 24.  Many of the programs are residential.  These youth phenoms are working their way up to the Senior Team and treated by the clubs like valuable assets (because they are).  These 16 year old European players have professional contracts putting development and training first, with school second.

We are so far from the European model that its simply not relevant (unless Article 19 can be repealed or changed).

Edit: My point is that development of soccer players that are 18+ IN THE US is very inferior.


----------



## espola

MWN said:


> The European model works on the Boys side for the sole reason that the level of training and competition at the 16/17 year old level is professional.  These kids are training and playing against players that are 20 to 24.  Many of the programs are residential.  These youth phenoms are working their way up to the Senior Team and treated by the clubs like valuable assets (because they are).  These 16 year old European players have professional contracts putting development and training first, with school second.
> 
> We are so far from the European model that its simply not relevant (unless Article 19 can be repealed or changed).
> 
> Edit: My point is that development of soccer players that are 18+ IN THE US is very inferior.


Article 19 is not relevant if we develop our most promising young players here.


----------



## MWN

espola said:


> Article 19 is not relevant if we develop our most promising young players here.


Here?  As in the USA?

We can't develop World Class men's players at this time (and for the foreseeable future) because (1) the lack of training and solidarity payments, which is a significant financial driver to invest in young players; and (2) we will never have a first class professional league under the current single entity model, which favors economic balance over competition.

As such, the only realistic chance we have is to develop our youth players until age 18 and then ship them off to Europe for professional high-level development by the real clubs.   Believing that the MLS and our current substandard adult training/leagues can develop World class players is a little like believing Santa Clause will deliver me a sports car this Christmas ... ain't going to happen.


----------



## espola

MWN said:


> Here?  As in the USA?
> 
> We can't develop World Class men's players at this time (and for the foreseeable future) because (1) the lack of training and solidarity payments, which is a significant financial driver to invest in young players; and (2) we will never have a first class professional league under the current single entity model, which favors economic balance over competition.
> 
> As such, the only realistic chance we have is to develop our youth players until age 18 and then ship them off to Europe for professional high-level development by the real clubs.   Believing that the MLS and our current substandard adult training/leagues can develop World class players is a little like believing Santa Clause will deliver me a sports car this Christmas ... ain't going to happen.


Yes, here.  We have the population and economic resources to compete.  We need to focus on the objective.  

Solidarity payment reform is in USSF lap.


----------



## oh canada

MWN said:


> Its not uncommon here in SoCal that training on a DA team will consume 3-4 hours or more per day (time in car, training, time in car), with players trying to squeeze in homework in the car and social events are simply declined.


Preach!

How many of these 1000's of overachieving girls are spending so much time consumed with soccer that they are passing up the opportunities that would have led them to become the next Sheryl Sandberg, Sara Blakely, or Oprah Winfrey?  Steve Jobs always talked about how the diversity of his experiences was the key to his success and the success of Apple--calligraphy classes, etc.


----------



## Justus

MWN said:


> The European model works on the Boys side for the sole reason that the level of training and competition at the 16/17 year old level is professional.  These kids are training and playing against players that are 20 to 24.  Many of the programs are residential.  These youth phenoms are working their way up to the Senior Team and treated by the clubs like valuable assets (because they are).  These 16 year old European players have professional contracts putting development and training first, with school second.
> 
> We are so far from the European model that its simply not relevant (unless Article 19 can be repealed or changed).
> 
> Edit: My point is that development of soccer players that are 18+ IN THE US is very inferior.


Plus the boys in Europe and the US aren't asked what their GPA is, SAT score and standard of excellence is when their 14 years old.  However, our girls get triple scored to make it to the top in which in all reality is playing college soccer: Soccer ability, GPA/SAT Scores and All Around Excellence Score.  Imagine a young Messi chat going like this:  "You're one hell of player little Lionel, what's your GPA looking like in 7th grade?  How's the community service going?  MWN is on to it too.  Work our dds over by telling them their is a chance to make the big dance (fat chance folks) someday but you must sacrifice everything and NOT Participate in any outside competition (unless of course you can find a club that won't enforce the expectations for all TEAM members and hand out waivers for anyone needing one).


----------



## MarkM

MWN said:


> I don't want this to devolve into a girls v. boys debate, but the reality is that boys have different considerations than girls.  The pathway for boys to the National Team or professional team is not through college, which stunts development, the best path is skip college and sign with a European or Latin American program once the player turns 18.  Boys are physiologically better adapted to handle 4 training and 1 game day (because of bone structures, tighter tendons and ligaments, muscle mass/placement, larger ligaments, etc.).
> 
> The pathway for girls is through college.  College admittance requires balance and good grades.  Its asinine for US Soccer to tell the girls who have a much different path to devote so much time to soccer to support the DA League.
> 
> There are 65 clubs with U15 DA programs.  Each team has roughly 20 players (some more and some less).  65x20 = 1,300 girls.  There are about 20 spots open for the U15 gnt, which means that 64 girls exist in the program to benefit 1.  Odds are roughly 1:64 make the GNT, which means that 1,280 girls will practice 4 days a week, play 1 or 2 games over the weekend for those 20 girls that US Soccer has its eye on.  Many of the 1,280 girls will suffer lower leg injuries, stress fractures and have a very tough time keeping their grades up because of the training and travel demands.  Its not uncommon here in SoCal that training on a DA team will consume 3-4 hours or more per day (time in car, training, time in car), with players trying to squeeze in homework in the car and social events are simply declined.


Why is it asinine?  To improve the quality of the sport, kids need to play more.  If kids don't want to do it, they don't have to.  There are plenty of options.  But for a governing body with an interest in improving the quality of play, it seems very reasonable to offer an option with a slightly more rigorous training schedule.  The fact is that many sports require a lot heavier training load - four days a week isn't really that much.  How many days a week do you think all those teenage girls at the US Open have been playing? 

And who cares about the GNT?  That is nothing more than a red herring. The league would have already fallen apart if kids were only playing in the league for a shot on the GNT.  Believe it or not, some kids play a lot because they like it, want to get as good as they can (wherever that may take them), and want to play consistently against a high level of competition.

And what evidence is there to support that kids in DA suffer more injuries?  Is it really more safe to practice 2 days a week and then go play 90 minutes over the weekend?  And then go play multiple HS games during the week?


----------



## watfly

MarkM said:


> Why is it asinine?  To improve the quality of the sport, kids need to play more.  If kids don't want to do it, they don't have to.  There are plenty of options.  But for a governing body with an interest in improving the quality of play, it seems very reasonable to offer an option with a slightly more rigorous training schedule.  The fact is that many sports require a lot heavier training load - four days a week isn't really that much.  How many days a week do you think all those teenage girls at the US Open have been playing?
> 
> And who cares about the GNT?  That is nothing more than a red herring. The league would have already fallen apart if kids were only playing in the league for a shot on the GNT.  Believe it or not, some kids play a lot because they like it, want to get as good as they can (wherever that may take them), and want to play consistently against a high level of competition.
> 
> And what evidence is there to support that kids in DA suffer more injuries?  Is it really more safe to practice 2 days a week and then go play 90 minutes over the weekend?  And then go play multiple HS games during the week?


A lot of commentors on this forum (heck public advice givers in general) want to paint kids with a broad brush.  Their advice applies to median kids.  All kids are different and elite athlete kids are really different.  I chuckle, as does my daughter, when my son claims 4 days of 1.5 hour soccer practice is a lot.  My teenage daughter trains for dance 20+ hours a week and has done so for years along with HS cheer now.  I think its over the top and wish she would scale back some of her dance.  She loves it and still maintains great grades and a social life...it's her choice.  My wife and I keep a very watchful eye on her physical and mental health.  I say this not to brag, but to point out that soccer training is nothing compared to the commitment of other sports and that a higher level of activity is OK for some kids.


----------



## MWN

MarkM said:


> Why is it asinine?  To improve the quality of the sport, kids need to play more.  If kids don't want to do it, they don't have to.  There are plenty of options.  But for a governing body with an interest in improving the quality of play, it seems very reasonable to offer an option with a slightly more rigorous training schedule.  The fact is that many sports require a lot heavier training load - four days a week isn't really that much.  How many days a week do you think all those teenage girls at the US Open have been playing?
> 
> And who cares about the GNT?  That is nothing more than a red herring. The league would have already fallen apart if kids were only playing in the league for a shot on the GNT.  Believe it or not, some kids play a lot because they like it, want to get as good as they can (wherever that may take them), and want to play consistently against a high level of competition.
> 
> And what evidence is there to support that kids in DA suffer more injuries?  Is it really more safe to practice 2 days a week and then go play 90 minutes over the weekend?  And then go play multiple HS games during the week?


The evidence relating to overuse injuries due to specialization.

According to a 2013 study, adolescents who spend more hours per week than their age playing one sport are 70% more likely to experience overuse injuries than other injuries.  (_Risks of Specialized Training and Growth for Injury in Young Athletes: A Prospective Cohort Study, See, https://aap.confex.com/aap/2013/webprogram/Paper21503.html_)
Kids who play one sport for eight months out of the year are nearly three times more likely to experience an overuse injury in their hip or knee.  _Prevalence of Sport Specialization in High School Athletics: A 1-Year Observational Study_:  https://doi.org/10.1177/0363546516629943)
Athletes with high specialization were at an increased risk of sustaining an overuse injury compared with athletes with low (pooled relative risk [RR] ratio: 1.81; 95% confidence interval [CI]: 1.26–2.60) and moderate (pooled RR: 1.18; 95% CI: 1.05–1.33) specialization. Athletes with moderate specialization were at a higher risk of injury compared with athletes with low specialization (RR: 1.39 [95% CI: 1.04–1.87]). (_Sport Specialization and Risk of Overuse Injuries: A Systematic Review With Meta-analysis)_
With regard to female soccer players:

The American Journal of Sports Medicine 36(2):276-84 · March 2008 - The results, when compared with those of other investigations on female soccer players, revealed high rates of both traumatic injury and match injury, whereas recurrence of injury was low. Injuries, notably sprains, to the ankle were common, suggesting a need for the implementation of specific injury prevention strategies for this joint.  _Injuries in Young Elite Female Soccer Players: An 8-Season Prospective Study_.
Soccer Headers Cause More Brain Damage in Female Players - https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/soccer-headers-cause-more-brain-damage-in-female-players/
Female soccer players suffer nearly 10x more ACL injuries than male soccer players - inhttps://www.soccertoday.com/acl-injuries-why-female-soccer-players-are-at-greater-risk-what-you-can-do/
Because the Girls DA has only just begun there are no studies dealing expressly with the Girls DA, but there are many, many, many studies that supply overwhelming evidence that female elite athletes are more prone to overuse injuries, including stress fractures, lower extremity injuries and concussions.

The conclusion reached by almost all medical professionals is to treat female athletes different than their male counterparts by recognizing the physiological differences and adjusting training routines.   US Soccer with the Girls DA has essentially said ... F'that.

I have a problem with that.


----------



## End of the Line

watfly said:


> A lot of commentors on this forum (heck public advice givers in general) want to paint kids with a broad brush.  Their advice applies to median kids.  All kids are different and elite athlete kids are really different.  I chuckle, as does my daughter, when my son claims 4 days of 1.5 hour soccer practice is a lot.  My teenage daughter trains for dance 20+ hours a week and has done so for years along with HS cheer now.  I think its over the top and wish she would scale back some of her dance.  She loves it and still maintains great grades and a social life...it's her choice.  My wife and I keep a very watchful eye on her physical and mental health.  I say this not to brag, but to point out that soccer training is nothing compared to the commitment of other sports and that a higher level of activity is OK for some kids.


Uh, no.  The problem with soccer specifically - at least for girls GDA - is not merely that they train 4x a week. Of course, exercising 4x a week is good for kids in general. However, it is the fact that they train at one sport only 4x a week for 10 months a year that presents one of a combination of factors unique to GDA that makes the injury risk so high and unacceptable.  First, GDA's all consuming time commitment forces kids to specialize in one sport, and I suspect even the most hardened GDA sycophants will at least acknowledge that specializing in one sport results in an increased injury risk.  This is compounded by the fact that these kids are specializing in the one sport with by far the highest knee injury risk. Unlike dance, soccer involves the type of repeated and non-choreographed start, stop, turn hard and other awkward movements that are most likely to result in catastrophic knee injuries. Second, part of problem with GDA is that the trainings that USSF expects from the clubs compounds those injury risks over time.  If you spend a lot of time at GDA practices for top clubs, you'll see a tremendous focus on activities that help develop first touches, skill with the ball, and other activity that is really helpful for developing great soccer skills but do not really focus on hard core fitness.  Hardly ever will you see kids walking out of a GDA practice gassed. So you have all these kids who are "elite" athletes, but not incredibly fit ones, that USSF then expects to go out and play 90 straight minutes as if they were professional athletes who can spend 10 hours a week or more on strength and conditioning training.  And, as I have said many times before and supported with medical studies much to the chagrin of the GDA mafia, making kids play 90 straight minutes is borderline child abuse, especially when they aren't in incredible physical condition. There is no other sport or even soccer league in the U.S. that expects teenage girls to play 45 straight minutes with only one short break, followed by another 45 straight minutes. No time outs. No quarters. No substitutions for most of the players. Just go out and do what you're told until you get hurt. Seriously, the last 5 minutes of the first half and the last 10 minutes of GDA games are universally awful and cringeworthy due to the lack of fitness and the dangerous s**t that happens when the players are fatigued like that. There is literally no legitimate reason to have a rule that requires 6 kids a game to play 90 straight minutes. None.

As for your comment about advice applying only to "the median" kids and that "elite" athletes are different, that's just nonsense. As I have mentioned before, 6 of the dozen or so most accomplished U17s during the last WC cycle (all GDA players) tore their ACLs. That's 50% of the most elite of the elite youth soccer players in the United States down with torn ACLs in less than a year. The more "elite" you are as a GDA soccer player, the more likely you're next.


----------



## MWN

watfly said:


> A lot of commentors on this forum (heck public advice givers in general) want to paint kids with a broad brush.  Their advice applies to median kids.  All kids are different and elite athlete kids are really different.  I chuckle, as does my daughter, when my son claims 4 days of 1.5 hour soccer practice is a lot.  My teenage daughter trains for dance 20+ hours a week and has done so for years along with HS cheer now.  I think its over the top and wish she would scale back some of her dance.  She loves it and still maintains great grades and a social life...it's her choice.  My wife and I keep a very watchful eye on her physical and mental health.  I say this not to brag, but to point out that soccer training is nothing compared to the commitment of other sports and that a higher level of activity is OK for some kids.


All my advice applies to high level youth athletes, so I hope you are not referring to me by the comment above.  Median kids are not in the GDA or ECNL so not relevant for this discussion.

My daughter was a high-level cheerleader.  In HS she did sideline cheer and competition cheer.  She practiced a good 12 to 16 hours per week between both teams.  There were times were she couldn't sleep well because of the injuries she suffered as a result of competition cheer.  She was the main base, the girl holding, throwing and catching the Flyer.  Her team won multiple National Championships and Grand Championships at JAMZ Nationals.   As a leader on the team she was constantly practicing and training through nagging injuries and pain.  Multiple doctor visits, wrapping her wrist, sitting out some training and today she has permanent nerve damage in her wrist because she was one of those "elite" athletes that played through the pain and refused to sit and heal.  The injury was a repetitive injury because of her specialization.

The physical nature of dance is far different than soccer, football, hockey and other contact sports.  Its rare that dancers have their legs swept out by a slide tackle that pins their ankle to the mat, concussed by another dancer jumping up trying to head a ball, or have another dancer take them off balance and suffer an ACL injury.  Dancing is an aerobic sport so I can appreciate why she might not understand how the physical nature of high level soccer exacerbates the physical toll on young athletes ... but she will find out soon once she is immersed in competition cheer.


----------



## MarkM

MWN said:


> The evidence relating to overuse injuries due to specialization.
> 
> According to a 2013 study, adolescents who spend more hours per week than their age playing one sport are 70% more likely to experience overuse injuries than other injuries.  (_Risks of Specialized Training and Growth for Injury in Young Athletes: A Prospective Cohort Study, See, https://aap.confex.com/aap/2013/webprogram/Paper21503.html_)
> Kids who play one sport for eight months out of the year are nearly three times more likely to experience an overuse injury in their hip or knee.  _Prevalence of Sport Specialization in High School Athletics: A 1-Year Observational Study_:  https://doi.org/10.1177/0363546516629943)
> Athletes with high specialization were at an increased risk of sustaining an overuse injury compared with athletes with low (pooled relative risk [RR] ratio: 1.81; 95% confidence interval [CI]: 1.26–2.60) and moderate (pooled RR: 1.18; 95% CI: 1.05–1.33) specialization. Athletes with moderate specialization were at a higher risk of injury compared with athletes with low specialization (RR: 1.39 [95% CI: 1.04–1.87]). (_Sport Specialization and Risk of Overuse Injuries: A Systematic Review With Meta-analysis)_
> With regard to female soccer players:
> 
> The American Journal of Sports Medicine 36(2):276-84 · March 2008 - The results, when compared with those of other investigations on female soccer players, revealed high rates of both traumatic injury and match injury, whereas recurrence of injury was low. Injuries, notably sprains, to the ankle were common, suggesting a need for the implementation of specific injury prevention strategies for this joint.  _Injuries in Young Elite Female Soccer Players: An 8-Season Prospective Study_.
> Soccer Headers Cause More Brain Damage in Female Players - https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/soccer-headers-cause-more-brain-damage-in-female-players/
> Female soccer players suffer nearly 10x more ACL injuries than male soccer players - inhttps://www.soccertoday.com/acl-injuries-why-female-soccer-players-are-at-greater-risk-what-you-can-do/
> Because the Girls DA has only just begun there are no studies dealing expressly with the Girls DA, but there are many, many, many studies that supply overwhelming evidence that female elite athletes are more prone to overuse injuries, including stress fractures, lower extremity injuries and concussions.
> 
> The conclusion reached by almost all medical professionals is to treat female athletes different than their male counterparts by recognizing the physiological differences and adjusting training routines.   US Soccer with the Girls DA has essentially said ... F'that.
> 
> I have a problem with that.


It's obvious that the more someone plays a sport, the more likely that they will become injured.  Injuries are not all equal.  Overuse injuries are typically tendinitis or maybe shin splints.  Concussions are not overuse injuries - a concussion can occur in a car accident.  You also need to start with the baseline odds.  To say something is more likely to occur, in isolation, is meaningless.  If there is a .01% chance of an injury occurring, but playing 1 day more or simply the fact that the kid is a girl will increase the likelihood of injury 100%, who cares?  You've increased the risk by 100% of .01%.  While interesting, it has nothing to do with logical risk analysis.  

The standard before GDA was ECNL or an equivalent league and then play high school soccer.  Some kids played other sports as well, but those sports are usually limited track or cross country (BTW, kids in GDA still run track and cross country). Is a kid playing ECNL all year and high school soccer really less prone to injury than some kid playing GDA all year?  That's what your original statement suggested, but it isn't supported by any of those studies.  Nor do they indicate if any increase in risk is actually significant.  

FWIW, with respect to specialization, the studies you cite seem to contradict your point:  "There were no differences in the history of hip, knee, or ankle injuries between athletes who self-classified as single sport versus those who self-classified as multisport."


----------



## MarkM

End of the Line said:


> Second, part of problem with GDA is that the trainings that USSF expects from the clubs compounds those injury risks over time.  If you spend a lot of time at GDA practices for top clubs, you'll see a tremendous focus on activities that help develop first touches, skill with the ball, and other activity that is really helpful for developing great soccer skills but do not really focus on hard core fitness.  Hardly ever will you see kids walking out of a GDA practice gassed. So you have all these kids who are "elite" athletes, but not incredibly fit ones, that USSF then expects to go out and play 90 straight minutes as if they were professional athletes who can spend 10 hours a week or more on strength and conditioning training.


This is true, but it's not really a GDA issue.  It's a club issue.  Some GDA clubs focus extensively on proper endurance training, with gradual build-up.  Other GDA clubs still treat every training day like it's 1995 - scrimmage and maybe a few drills.  The worst injuries seem to occur at the beginning of each year when girls are out of shape and clubs don't build-up the training (or never do proper training).


----------



## Dubs

MarkM said:


> This is true, but it's not really a GDA issue.  It's a club issue.  Some GDA clubs focus extensively on proper endurance training, with gradual build-up.  Other GDA clubs still treat every training day like it's 1995 - scrimmage and maybe a few drills.  The worst injuries seem to occur at the beginning of each year when girls are out of shape and clubs don't build-up the training (or never do proper training).


100% agree it's a club issue.  And most clubs either don't do jack shit about proper injury prevention or do very little.  I really don't understand it.


----------



## Justus

End of the Line said:


> Uh, no.  The problem with soccer specifically - at least for girls GDA - is not merely that they train 4x a week. Of course, exercising 4x a week is good for kids in general. However, it is the fact that they train at one sport only 4x a week for 10 months a year that presents one of a combination of factors unique to GDA that makes the injury risk so high and unacceptable.  First, GDA's all consuming time commitment forces kids to specialize in one sport, and I suspect even the most hardened GDA sycophants will at least acknowledge that specializing in one sport results in an increased injury risk.  This is compounded by the fact that these kids are specializing in the one sport with by far the highest knee injury risk. Unlike dance, soccer involves the type of repeated and non-choreographed start, stop, turn hard and other awkward movements that are most likely to result in catastrophic knee injuries. Second, part of problem with GDA is that the trainings that USSF expects from the clubs compounds those injury risks over time.  If you spend a lot of time at GDA practices for top clubs, you'll see a tremendous focus on activities that help develop first touches, skill with the ball, and other activity that is really helpful for developing great soccer skills but do not really focus on hard core fitness.  Hardly ever will you see kids walking out of a GDA practice gassed. So you have all these kids who are "elite" athletes, but not incredibly fit ones, that USSF then expects to go out and play 90 straight minutes as if they were professional athletes who can spend 10 hours a week or more on strength and conditioning training.  And, as I have said many times before and supported with medical studies much to the chagrin of the GDA mafia, making kids play 90 straight minutes is borderline child abuse, especially when they aren't in incredible physical condition. There is no other sport or even soccer league in the U.S. that expects teenage girls to play 45 straight minutes with only one short break, followed by another 45 straight minutes. No time outs. No quarters. No substitutions for most of the players. Just go out and do what you're told until you get hurt. Seriously, the last 5 minutes of the first half and the last 10 minutes of GDA games are universally awful and cringeworthy due to the lack of fitness and the dangerous s**t that happens when the players are fatigued like that. There is literally no legitimate reason to have a rule that requires 6 kids a game to play 90 straight minutes. None.
> 
> As for your comment about advice applying only to "the median" kids and that "elite" athletes are different, that's just nonsense. As I have mentioned before, 6 of the dozen or so most accomplished U17s during the last WC cycle (all GDA players) tore their ACLs. That's 50% of the most elite of the elite youth soccer players in the United States down with torn ACLs in less than a year. The more "elite" you are as a GDA soccer player, the more likely you're next.


Play your ass off and if you get hurt, oh well.  I would rather play hard and leave it on the field then tip toe around the field avoiding getting hurt because the D1 is on the line.  That's not grit.  This is now becoming the "Elitist Soccer Academy." That's one way to get hurt too imo.  That's playing soft like Charmin Toilet Paper.  I watched college game the other night at it was intense and super physical like sandpaper.  It's rough and tough and doesn't feel good when you wipe the dirt off your ass


----------



## End of the Line

MarkM said:


> It's obvious that the more someone plays a sport, the more likely that they will become injured.  Injuries are not all equal.  Overuse injuries are typically tendinitis or maybe shin splints.  Concussions are not overuse injuries - a concussion can occur in a car accident.  You also need to start with the baseline odds.  To say something is more likely to occur, in isolation, is meaningless.  If there is a .01% chance of an injury occurring, but playing 1 day more or simply the fact that the kid is a girl will increase the likelihood of injury 100%, who cares?  You've increased the risk by 100% of .01%.  While interesting, it has nothing to do with logical risk analysis.
> 
> The standard before GDA was ECNL or an equivalent league and then play high school soccer.  Some kids played other sports as well, but those sports are usually limited track or cross country (BTW, kids in GDA still run track and cross country). Is a kid playing ECNL all year and high school soccer really less prone to injury than some kid playing GDA all year?  That's what your original statement suggested, but it isn't supported by any of those studies.  Nor do they indicate if any increase in risk is actually significant.
> 
> FWIW, with respect to specialization, the studies you cite seem to contradict your point:  "There were no differences in the history of hip, knee, or ankle injuries between athletes who self-classified as single sport versus those who self-classified as multisport."


OMG.  I'd pray for your daughter, but it didn't work the last time I tried that with someone.


----------



## MarkM

End of the Line said:


> OMG.  I'd pray for your daughter, but it didn't work the last time I tried that with someone.


Praying didn't work . . . go figure.


----------



## watfly

End of the Line said:


> Uh, no.  The problem with soccer specifically - at least for girls GDA - is not merely that they train 4x a week. Of course, exercising 4x a week is good for kids in general. However, it is the fact that they train at one sport only 4x a week for 10 months a year that presents one of a combination of factors unique to GDA that makes the injury risk so high and unacceptable.  First, GDA's all consuming time commitment forces kids to specialize in one sport, and I suspect even the most hardened GDA sycophants will at least acknowledge that specializing in one sport results in an increased injury risk.  This is compounded by the fact that these kids are specializing in the one sport with by far the highest knee injury risk. Unlike dance, soccer involves the type of repeated and non-choreographed start, stop, turn hard and other awkward movements that are most likely to result in catastrophic knee injuries. Second, part of problem with GDA is that the trainings that USSF expects from the clubs compounds those injury risks over time.  If you spend a lot of time at GDA practices for top clubs, you'll see a tremendous focus on activities that help develop first touches, skill with the ball, and other activity that is really helpful for developing great soccer skills but do not really focus on hard core fitness.  Hardly ever will you see kids walking out of a GDA practice gassed. So you have all these kids who are "elite" athletes, but not incredibly fit ones, that USSF then expects to go out and play 90 straight minutes as if they were professional athletes who can spend 10 hours a week or more on strength and conditioning training.  And, as I have said many times before and supported with medical studies much to the chagrin of the GDA mafia, making kids play 90 straight minutes is borderline child abuse, especially when they aren't in incredible physical condition. There is no other sport or even soccer league in the U.S. that expects teenage girls to play 45 straight minutes with only one short break, followed by another 45 straight minutes. No time outs. No quarters. No substitutions for most of the players. Just go out and do what you're told until you get hurt. Seriously, the last 5 minutes of the first half and the last 10 minutes of GDA games are universally awful and cringeworthy due to the lack of fitness and the dangerous s**t that happens when the players are fatigued like that. There is literally no legitimate reason to have a rule that requires 6 kids a game to play 90 straight minutes. None.
> 
> As for your comment about advice applying only to "the median" kids and that "elite" athletes are different, that's just nonsense. As I have mentioned before, 6 of the dozen or so most accomplished U17s during the last WC cycle (all GDA players) tore their ACLs. That's 50% of the most elite of the elite youth soccer players in the United States down with torn ACLs in less than a year. The more "elite" you are as a GDA soccer player, the more likely you're next.


Whoa, slow down there angry cowboy.  You missed my point entirely.   I was talking specifically about overuse and questioning the claim that 4 days of practice is going to lead to overuse injuries, or burnout.  Elite athletes can handle that level of activity and actually need to put in much more to be elite.  While I'm a bit of a skeptic of the 10,000 hour theory, I don't think practicing your sport for only 8 hours a week is going to make you a top athlete in that sport. 

I actually agree conceptually with some of what you have to say, minus the bitter tone.  That's assuming that you said that a 90 minute game is "borderline child abuse" for effect and don't actually believe that.  If you do believe that then I'm not sure we can have a rational conversation.  Totally agree with you that girls are probably not getting the proper training to decrease the risk factors for a knee injury.

The fact that girls/women are way more susceptible to knee injuries, particularly ACL's, is not breaking news.  Practicing 4 days a week is not going to make a girl more prone to an ACL tear because of "overuse".  Overuse is not a material risk factor for ACL tears (ready set go Google search to find a study so you can prove me wrong).  Improper training and poor conditioning are much more likely to be a risk factor.    There is some evidence that specialization is a risk factor (although I think that has more to do with not getting the proper cross training than the act of specialization itself).  Just playing soccer is the biggest risk factor for an ACL tear.  Yes the more you play soccer the more likely you are of getting a torn ACL, getting concussed, breaking a wrist, etc.  But that's a function of odds, not overuse.  If you want to significantly decrease your daughter's risk of an ACL tear don't have her play soccer.  Scaling down practice from 4 to 3 days a week will have little to no impact.

Yes MWN, injuries in competitive cheer are way too common.  I would personally consider competitive cheer a dangerous sport, soccer has risks but I wouldn't consider it dangerous.  My daughter's least favorite part of cheer is being the flyer.


----------



## timbuck

“The fact that girls/women are way more susceptible to knee injuries, particularly ACL's, is not breaking news. Practicing 4 days a week is not going to make a girl more prone to an ACL tear because of "overuse". Overuse is not a material risk factor for ACL tears (ready set go Google search to find a study so you can prove me wrong). Improper training and poor conditioning are much more likely to be a risk factor”

Here you go Turbo.  I have an advanced degree in “Googling”


https://news.engin.umich.edu/2019/07/new-view-on-acl-tears-prompt-questions-on-how-athletes-train/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=August_2019


----------



## Soccerfan2

My kid is looking forward to her child abuse this weekend! Good luck to all DA girls in their first game(s)!


----------



## watfly

timbuck said:


> “The fact that girls/women are way more susceptible to knee injuries, particularly ACL's, is not breaking news. Practicing 4 days a week is not going to make a girl more prone to an ACL tear because of "overuse". Overuse is not a material risk factor for ACL tears (ready set go Google search to find a study so you can prove me wrong). Improper training and poor conditioning are much more likely to be a risk factor”
> 
> Here you go Turbo.  I have an advanced degree in “Googling”
> 
> 
> https://news.engin.umich.edu/2019/07/new-view-on-acl-tears-prompt-questions-on-how-athletes-train/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=August_2019


Damn you! Back to 3 days a week practice for my kid.  I'll kidding aside, I don't think the headline is reflective of the actual study.  Repetitive twisting jump landings is not "overuse", its "overabuse" of the knee.  Plus the study doesn't even remotely come close to replicating real world conditions.  Reducing risky load cycles is different the general overuse.

I'm about 99% confident that my complete ACL tear was not caused by a one-time event, but an accumulation of tears.  I can guarantee you that overuse was not one of my risk factors.


----------



## Keeper3114

I heard both boys and girls DA will mimic each other next year.  5 teams per side.  U14, U15, U 16, U17 and U 18/19 combo.


----------



## MWN

watfly said:


> Damn you! Back to 3 days a week practice for my kid.  I'll kidding aside, I don't think the headline is reflective of the actual study.  Repetitive twisting jump landings is not "overuse", its "overabuse" of the knee.  Plus the study doesn't even remotely come close to replicating real world conditions.  Reducing risky load cycles is different the general overuse.
> 
> I'm about 99% confident that my complete ACL tear was not caused by a one-time event, but an accumulation of tears.  I can guarantee you that overuse was not one of my risk factors.


That the basis of the overuse-specialization problem.  Kids are not taking time off between physical activities/sports, practicing too many hours, and cause little tiny tears and micro-fractures that eventually end in a catastrophic failure.


----------



## oh canada

Though costly, it would seem helpful for all players, girls especially, to have a baseline MRI done on both knees 1x/year.  Colleges and pro teams could afford to do it.


----------



## Dubs

oh canada said:


> Though costly, it would seem helpful for all players, girls especially, to have a baseline MRI done on both knees 1x/year.  Colleges and pro teams could afford to do it.


Yes, but only after you've exhausted your family deductible


----------



## Justus

I like this guy 

To the U.S. Soccer Federation . . . In Anger *Sept 7, 2019 *
by Paul Gardner
My congratulations to the United States Soccer Federation. The ignorance, the arrogance, the bias, the total lack of awareness, the smugness, to say nothing of the abysmal failure to do what it is supposed to do, are now revealed as way beyond anything that I believed possible.
The facts in Mike Woitalla’s article expose what is going on in Chicago. Those facts tell of an anti-Hispanic bias of extreme ugliness, something that everyone who is in any way associated with the Federation must be deeply ashamed of.

Briefly: last October U.S. Soccer, under its new President Carlos Cordeiro, announced the formation of a Task Force to look into youth soccer. Nine original members were announced; during the months that followed more members were appointed. Today the total number of members is 59. Not one of them, not a single one of them, is a Latino male.

Advertisement

We could say that this phantom president Cordeiro qualifies in that category. Not for me he doesn’t. Cordeiro might as well be from Borneo for all his attention to the Hispanic issue.

So how is it possible for this nationwide organization to go searching for experts involved in youth soccer ... and to fail to recruit even one Latino?

The mere fact that such an outrageous thing can happen simply beggars belief. There is massive involvement of young Hispanics in youth soccer. How could the Federation experts miss that point?

Miss it they did. Or did they? I do not believe that they “missed” it. I believe that they know about it. Which means that they either are not interested in it, or that they do not believe it to be of any importance, or that they actively oppose it.

Those are increasingly ugly explanations. After at least a couple of decades of trying to promote the vital importance of the -- growing -- Hispanic contribution to the growth of American soccer, I can only say that what was left of the various illusions I may have entertained along the way have now been brutally stripped away.

The stats revealed by Woitalla are not only unacceptable, they are utterly disgraceful, a dark stain on the Federation, which is exposed as totally incapable of doing its job. There are no excuses that can be offered that will dilute this blemish, this revelation that we have a Federation that is actively discriminating against American Hispanics, that is deliberately keeping them out of influential appointments.

These Federation experts must already know what Woitalla mentions: that nearly 40 percent of the boys involved in the various Federation national teams from U-14 to U-20 are Latinos. And how many Hispanic coaches does U.S. Soccer employ? One. The estimable Tab Ramos. When the U-17 job became available recently, it went to an obscure Swiss, with no particularly obvious suitability for the job.

The Federation could, of course, regret that no American-Hispanic coaches were to be found. That may even be true -- but the reason is clear: because the Federation does nothing to promote them.

In the face of this damning evidence, not only of incompetence, but of active discrimination, the leaders of this crippled Federation could do all of us, and the sport in the USA, a huge favor by resigning to make way for people who know the ground-level facts of the Hispanic contribution to youth soccer.

The Federation needn’t bother trying to explain how its experts managed assemble that 60-member Task Force on youth soccer without considering any Hispanics. Something that is just not possible without a hefty dose of bias in the selection process. The absence of Latino coaches in the Federation is further confirmation that an evil spirit of anti-Hispanic discrimination pervades the corridors in Chicago.

Of course, there has been plenty of guff from the Federation over the years about diversity. The Task Force even includes a “Diversity” sub-group. We know, now, with absolute certainty, that nothing worthwhile can be expected from them.

During the years that I have been complaining about the sort of bias that Woitalla has now so tellingly exposed, there have been a number of aspects that I have considered but never written about. For instance: should the Hispanic soccer community, so obviously being slighted, break away to form its own Federacion ? But that has always seemed too drastic a step.

Now, I’m not so sure. The depth of the discrimination that Latinos face is now revealed by this worthless -- worse, biased and therefore damaging -- youth Task Force. Something else I have touched on only briefly before, is the lack of initiative shown by the Hispanic soccer community itself.

This is a squalid story. Inevitably, plenty of honorable and good people are embroiled in it. But every one of these Task Force members ought to know the truth about the burgeoning importance of young Hispanic players. They are, after all, presumably experts? Every one of them ought to be surveying their colleagues ... and asking themselves “Why are there no Hispanics?” But that is evidently a questioning attitude that doesn’t exist at the Federation.

Make no mistake. This is a sick Federation. There is no way that it can explain away the discrimination that the composition of the Task Force reveals. This is not a small committee -- this is a nationwide assembly of some 60 youth soccer experts. And it is an absolute disgrace. A slap in the face, a slamming of the door, a blatant exhibition of disrespect toward Hispanic soccer players -- indeed, toward the whole Hispanic community.

I have been covering soccer throughout the world for over 50 years, paying particular attention to youth soccer. To say I am disappointed with U.S. Soccer’s attitude does not begin to describe my feelings. I am totally disgusted. This imbroglio of the Youth Task Force is so much more than an embarrassment. It is by far the nastiest example of calculated ignorance and arrogance that I have encountered in the sport.

To the U.S. Soccer Federation ... shame on you!


----------



## Justus

I nominate MAP to be Cali's rep.  We need a smart cat.  I know MAP is no fan of this Organization either.  Wake up folks!!!!


----------



## watfly

I'm not a fan of forced diversity, but c'mon now, how can you not have Hispanics on a youth soccer task force?  The majority of players that my son plays with, and against, in DA are Hispanic.  Hispanic's are a cornerstone of SoCal soccer.

For what its worth, I think many of the Mexican players my son has played with would choose the Mexican National Team over the US.  I'm pretty certain most would rather play for a Liga MX team than a MLS team.   Maybe US Soccer's attitude has a little to do with that, although I suspect it has more to do with culture and playing for a better team!


----------



## Justus

watfly said:


> I'm not a fan of forced diversity, but c'mon now, how can you not have Hispanics on a youth soccer task force?  The majority of players that my son plays with, and against, in DA are Hispanic.  Hispanic's are a cornerstone of SoCal soccer.
> 
> For what its worth, I think many of the Mexican players my son has played with would choose the Mexican National Team over the US.  I'm pretty certain most would rather play for a Liga MX team than a MLS team.   Maybe US Soccer's attitude has a little to do with that, although I suspect it has more to do with culture and playing for a better team!


US Soccer Federation is a joke.  Too much influence from the "white" Euro model and coaches.  No Mexican coaches, really???  After our ass kicking last night someone needs to turn the tables and get fresh eyes on this mess.  Don't get me started with the girls.  Seriously, what a complete joke.  Advice for all:  Look for the following three areas in any organization, club (could be hard) or most importantly, a coach:  Ethical, Honest and Competent.  If you have all three right now, you're a winner regardless of the team your on.  Look at those at the top at some of these Big Clubs.  Do these folks hold to these standards?  I know it's wishful thinking for some, but it's out there and with kids involved we should demand it


----------



## Kicker4Life

Only a joke when it doesn’t work in your favor!


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> Only a joke when it doesn’t work in your favor!


Ya, not me personally, but yes my dd, 1/3 of the country for the girls and now the Mexicans and most Latinos who chose HS Soccer in Texas.  Read the stuff at SoccerAmerica.  It's all there.  I don't get my news at soccernation or the SoCal Soccer Forum or club coaches who lie brah.  I know what you favor Kicker.  Debate is real good in this country.  Let's do it


----------



## Justus

Justus said:


> Ya, not me personally, but yes my dd, 1/3 of the country for the girls and now the Mexicans and most Latinos who chose HS Soccer in Texas.  Read the stuff at SoccerAmerica.  It's all there.  I don't get my news at soccernation or the SoCal Soccer Forum or club coaches who lie brah.  I know what you favor Kicker.  Debate is real good in this country.  Let's do it


Full disclosure, my wife dad is from Guatemala and her mom is Mexican.  I'm white and this smells like CACA brah for many folks.  I know it smells swell over in the South Bay but not in other parts of the USA!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> Ya, not me personally, but yes my dd, 1/3 of the country for the girls and now the Mexicans and most Latinos who chose HS Soccer in Texas.  Read the stuff at SoccerAmerica.  It's all there.  I don't get my news at soccernation or the SoCal Soccer Forum or club coaches who lie brah.  I know what you favor Kicker.  Debate is real good in this country.  Let's do it


You act like you really know 1/3 of the country. You only know coaches who sell you..you only know what you know...so stick to that. Do pretend to know more cause you don’t. Period!!!’


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> Only a joke when it doesn’t work in your favor!


and to be honest as I always try to do Kicker, the last thing I want or my dd is some freaking FAVORS.  I've seen enough flavors of that the last two years.  Favors is the problem, don't you see that?


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> You act like you really know 1/3 of the country. You only know coaches who sell you..you only know what you know...so stick to that. Do pretend to know more cause you don’t. Period!!!’


and you do?  Don't read anymore of my "fake news."  I'm learning more everyday and one thing is for sure, I'm not alone.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> Full disclosure, my wife dad is from Guatemala and her mom is Mexican.  I'm white and this smells like CACA brah for many folks.  I know it smells swell over in the South Bay but not in other parts of the USA!!!


Full disclosure, you bought everything you were sold!  Period....I’ve sat back and watched you discredit a league you tried to get your DD in.  Don’t try to hide...you PM’d me bitching that they wouldn’t let your DD Guest play in the DA playoffs they you want to call it a “soft League”. Dude you would buy a ketchup popsicle while wearing white gloves in Arizona.  

You have NO idea what the rest of the USA deals with day in day out. Have you lived in any other state in the contiguous USA?  I have...so I feel far more prepared for this discussion.  What’s you real point?  You bragged to me  how “recruited your DD was.  Now want to cry foul about how you were lied to.  That may be the case.....but don’t discredit the work the young ladies who didn’t chase free play, who were overlooked by ODP, who worked their asses off because they believed they deserved more.  

You consistently cry foul and in doing so disrespect those who put their time in.  

I have love for your DD..she is a baller...and deserves recognition.  But I have to sand up for those you discredit whether intentionally or unintentionally.


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> Full disclosure, you bought everything you were sold!  Period....I’ve sat back and watched you discredit a league you tried to get your DD in.  Don’t try to hide...you PM’d me bitching that they wouldn’t let your DD Guest play in the DA playoffs they you want to call it a “soft League”. Dude you would buy a ketchup popsicle while wearing white gloves in Arizona.
> 
> You have NO idea what the rest of the USA deals with day in day out. Have you lived in any other state in the contiguous USA?  I have...so I feel far more prepared for this discussion.  What’s you real point?  You bragged to me  how “recruited your DD was.  Now want to cry foul about how you were lied to.  That may be the case.....but don’t discredit the work the young ladies who didn’t chase free play, who were overlooked by ODP, who worked their asses off because they believed they deserved more.
> 
> You consistently cry foul and in doing so disrespect those who put their time in.
> 
> I have love for your DD..she is a baller...and deserves recognition.  But I have to sand up for those you discredit whether intentionally or unintentionally.


Thanks for sharing PM with the group.  Actually, please share with the group the actual context of my question Kicker.  Can you?  Will you?  It's out now.  I have it too.  I might have to do that now.  I was just asking a question bro and I got your answer and what you favor since I got on here a month a go.  Seriously Kicker, out me like that in front of the group about PM?  Wow!!!  Lastly, hell ya my dd is baller!!!


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> Full disclosure, you bought everything you were sold!  Period....I’ve sat back and watched you discredit a league you tried to get your DD in.  Don’t try to hide...you PM’d me bitching that they wouldn’t let your DD Guest play in the DA playoffs they you want to call it a “soft League”. Dude you would buy a ketchup popsicle while wearing white gloves in Arizona.
> 
> You have NO idea what the rest of the USA deals with day in day out. Have you lived in any other state in the contiguous USA?  I have...so I feel far more prepared for this discussion.  What’s you real point?  You bragged to me  how “recruited your DD was.  Now want to cry foul about how you were lied to.  That may be the case.....but don’t discredit the work the young ladies who didn’t chase free play, who were overlooked by ODP, who worked their asses off because they believed they deserved more.
> 
> You consistently cry foul and in doing so disrespect those who put their time in.
> 
> I have love for your DD..she is a baller...and deserves recognition.  But I have to sand up for those you discredit whether intentionally or unintentionally.


I discredit one group brah, US Soccer Federation.  You can stand behind that flavor all day.  I never will until I see change and it has zero to do with my dd getting bumped off a list a few years ago.  Big deal, right?


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> Full disclosure, you bought everything you were sold!  Period....I’ve sat back and watched you discredit a league you tried to get your DD in.  Don’t try to hide...you PM’d me bitching that they wouldn’t let your DD Guest play in the DA playoffs they you want to call it a “soft League”. Dude you would buy a ketchup popsicle while wearing white gloves in Arizona.
> 
> You have NO idea what the rest of the USA deals with day in day out. Have you lived in any other state in the contiguous USA?  I have...so I feel far more prepared for this discussion.  What’s you real point?  You bragged to me  how “recruited your DD was.  Now want to cry foul about how you were lied to.  That may be the case.....but don’t discredit the work the young ladies who didn’t chase free play, who were overlooked by ODP, who worked their asses off because they believed they deserved more.
> 
> You consistently cry foul and in doing so disrespect those who put their time in.
> 
> I have love for your DD..she is a baller...and deserves recognition.  But I have to sand up for those you discredit whether intentionally or unintentionally.


Sold by who Kicker?  Who were the sales people?  I admitted openly on here I was duped and drank koolaid poured by a group of liars.  Tell me where I'm wrong bro?  Attention all forum users:  Warning to everyone, do not PM anyone on here.  The last guy I thought would pull a stunt like that was Kicker.  Wow!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> Sold by who Kicker?  Who were the sales people?  I admitted openly on here I was duped and drank koolaid poured by a group of liars.  Tell me where I'm wrong bro?  Attention all forum users:  Warning to everyone, do not PM anyone on here.  The last guy I thought would pull a stunt like that was Kicker.  Wow!!!


You’ve answered all your own questions.  You don’t need me....


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> Full disclosure, you bought everything you were sold!  Period....I’ve sat back and watched you discredit a league you tried to get your DD in.  Don’t try to hide...you PM’d me bitching that they wouldn’t let your DD Guest play in the DA playoffs they you want to call it a “soft League”. Dude you would buy a ketchup popsicle while wearing white gloves in Arizona.
> 
> You have NO idea what the rest of the USA deals with day in day out. Have you lived in any other state in the contiguous USA?  I have...so I feel far more prepared for this discussion.  What’s you real point?  You bragged to me  how “recruited your DD was.  Now want to cry foul about how you were lied to.  That may be the case.....but don’t discredit the work the young ladies who didn’t chase free play, who were overlooked by ODP, who worked their asses off because they believed they deserved more.
> 
> You consistently cry foul and in doing so disrespect those who put their time in.
> 
> I have love for your DD..she is a baller...and deserves recognition.  But I have to sand up for those you discredit whether intentionally or unintentionally.


Plus, who wouldn't let my dd play in the playoffs?  At least get the PM right dude.  I said my dd said no to the playoff because she didn't want to be a rent a player for LD. She decided to go "all in ECNL."  I will NEVER respond to anything you say because you r a liar too.  Unless you want to go back and re read what I said and say sorry to me, no more responses to you Kicker.  Sorry, have to do it.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> Plus, who wouldn't let my dd play in the playoffs?  At least get the PM right dude.  I said my dd said no to the playoff because she didn't want to be a rent a player for LD. She decided to go "all in ECNL."  I will NEVER respond to anything you say because you r a liar too.  Unless you want to go back and re read what I said and say sorry to me, no more responses to you Kicker.  Sorry, have to do it.


You and your “soft league” comments can ruminate.  It isn’t about who wouldn’t want her.  It’s about our own hypocrisy’s.  

Pissed she couldn’t play in the league  ...then try to call that same league “soft”.  You’ve become Antonio Brown calling himself a “victim”.


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> Full disclosure, you bought everything you were sold!  Period....I’ve sat back and watched you discredit a league you tried to get your DD in.  Don’t try to hide...you PM’d me bitching that they wouldn’t let your DD Guest play in the DA playoffs they you want to call it a “soft League”. Dude you would buy a ketchup popsicle while wearing white gloves in Arizona.
> 
> You have NO idea what the rest of the USA deals with day in day out. Have you lived in any other state in the contiguous USA?  I have...so I feel far more prepared for this discussion.  What’s you real point?  You bragged to me  how “recruited your DD was.  Now want to cry foul about how you were lied to.  That may be the case.....but don’t discredit the work the young ladies who didn’t chase free play, who were overlooked by ODP, who worked their asses off because they believed they deserved more.
> 
> You consistently cry foul and in doing so disrespect those who put their time in.
> 
> I have love for your DD..she is a baller...and deserves recognition.  But I have to sand up for those you discredit whether intentionally or unintentionally.


Last one, I swear.  I feel like Mars now.  When you PM me to see if my dd was eligible for playoffs and said things like, "how is your dd enjoying DPL, I thought you were joking.  I see now  you were not.  Hahahahahahah, classic.  She transferred to LD from Anber.  Was never a DPL player.  Please........My wife and I are busting up, seriously.  We have wine.  Enjoy the season pal


----------



## Justus

GOAT dads tend to have some disagreements and debates which makes the forum fun.  Please try and share the truth though when you out someone's PM to someone.  That should be rule #1.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> Last one, I swear.  I feel like Mars now.  When you PM me to see if my dd was eligible for playoffs and said things like, "how is your dd enjoying DPL, I thought you were joking.  I see now  you were not.  Hahahahahahah, classic.  She transferred to LD from Anber.  Was never a DPL player.  Please........My wife and I are busting up, seriously.  We have wine.  Enjoy the season pal


You truly have lost it.  I NEVER asked you how your DD was enjoying DPL.  I knew she was playing ‘03 ECNL. You want me to post the PM’s.  You’ve lost it!!!!  Wtf


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> You truly have lost it.  I NEVER asked you how your DD was enjoying DPL.  I knew she was playing ‘03 ECNL. You want me to post the PM’s.  You’ve lost it!!!!  Wtf


Please post buddy, mine are gone because I was naughty on the forum and have a new account.  Si(e)nse your telling everyone what I said, I think a transcript would be fair.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> Please post buddy, mine are gone because I was naughty on the forum and have a new account.  Si(e)nse your telling everyone what I said, I think a transcript would be fair.


I will give you one chance to come clean...you want to stick by me PM’ing you about anything??!


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> You truly have lost it.  I NEVER asked you how your DD was enjoying DPL.  I knew she was playing ‘03 ECNL. You want me to post the PM’s.  You’ve lost it!!!!  Wtf


The moral of the story Kicker is you don't share PM with others.  Their called "Private Messages" for a reason.  That is low, low outing brah.  Then attack the messenger as crazy and has lost all because I hurt your feelings about all the crap US Soccer Federation has brought to us ALL!!!


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> I will give you one chance to come clean...you want to stick by me PM’ing you about anything??!


If you start with my first question that I PM you with.  You know the one, right?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> If you start with my first question that I PM you with.  You know the one, right?


So why lie and say I PM’d you about your DD and DPL?  That’s a total Misrepresentation of me!!!!


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> I will give you one chance to come clean...you want to stick by me PM’ing you about anything??!


I 'm sure Dom has copies too.  On this one, I will 100% stand up.  I think everyone here will want to see them now.


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> So why lie and say I PM’d you about your DD and DPL?  That’s a total Misrepresentation of me!!!!


No more you said this and I said this.  It's time for the transcripts.  I will PM Dom and see what I can get.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> I 'm sure Dom has copies too.  On this one, I will 100% stand up.  I think everyone here will want to see them now.


If I PM’d you.  You have record...show me.  Only PM’s i have came from you. You oK me sharing. Then I will just gimme the OK


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> So why lie and say I PM’d you about your DD and DPL?  That’s a total Misrepresentation of me!!!!


I started the PMing Kicker, but you did PM me back with a few questions of your own...


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> I started the PMing Kicker, but you did PM me back with a few questions of your own...


You said, I PM’d you about your DD and DPL, now you PM’d me and I didn’t answer????  Which one is it???  Make up your mind!


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> If I PM’d you.  You have record...show me.  Only PM’s i have came from you. You oK me sharing. Then I will just gimme the OK


I don't have old account access.  I want you to share the first question I asked you privately about something I found out.  You remember?  I think you took it as sour grapes on my parts and I understand why.  I realize now I shouldn't have asked you.  That was a mistake especially when you start sharing things I PM.  Kids are involved and that should omitted.  Parents and their connections are ok to share if you want to be the one to share it.  That has to be the first PM.  Remember, I was fishing you for information that I had been recently been given that tore a hole in my heart and my dd heart.  Like I said, folks wouldn't believe it if I said it, just like you.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> I don't have old account access.  I want you to share the first question I asked you privately about something I found out.  You remember?  I think you took it as sour grapes on my parts and I understand why.  I realize now I shouldn't have asked you.  That was a mistake especially when you start sharing things I PM.  Kids are involved and that should omitted.  Parents and their connections are ok to share if you want to be the one to share it.  That has to be the first PM.  Remember, I was fishing you for information that I had been recently been given that tore a hole in my heart and my dd heart.  Like I said, folks wouldn't believe it if I said it, just like you.


I will...but you need to admit you blatantly lied about me PM’ing you about your DD playing DPL!


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> You said, I PM’d you about your DD and DPL, now you PM’d me and I didn’t answer????  Which one is it???  Make up your mind!


I didn't say you started the PMing bro.  I did.  You PM me a few questions too, gees.  You like the flavor and I think the flavor you like is poison.  That's my opinion from experience.  That's why I'm on the forum all the time.  If it's all that, then you have nothing to worry about and are completely wasting your time with me.  I will be the crazy guy.  I'm good with that for now.


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> I will...but you need to admit you blatantly lied about me PM’ing you about your DD playing DPL!


You said this 15 minutes ago: 
"*you PM’d me bitching that they wouldn’t let your DD Guest play in the DA playoffs* they you want to call it a “soft League”. *Dude you would buy a ketchup popsicle while wearing white gloves in Arizona."*  Dude, really????
I never said this and you know it.  I was bitching that *LD was trying to get HER to play in the playoffs* and my dd said no to the rent a player.  Look how you made me out to be.  That's what pissed me off.  It's BS and you started outing my PMs statements which were false.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> I didn't say you started the PMing bro.  I did.  You PM me a few questions too, gees.  You like the flavor and I think the flavor you like is poison.  That's my opinion.





Justus said:


> When you PM me to see if my dd was eligible for playoffs and said things like, "how is your dd enjoying DPL


Now I did or didn’t PM you?  Help me understand what part of your hypocrisy I’m supposed to response to!


----------



## Justus

Justus said:


> You said this 15 minutes ago:
> "*you PM’d me bitching that they wouldn’t let your DD Guest play in the DA playoffs* they you want to call it a “soft League”. *Dude you would buy a ketchup popsicle while wearing white gloves in Arizona."*  Dude, really????
> I never said this and you know it.  I was bitching that *LD was trying to get HER to play in the playoffs* and my dd said no to the rent a player.  Look how you made me out to be.  That's what pissed me off.  It's BS and you started outing my PMs statements which were false.


I know what you are Kicker.  They didn't just lie to me, they lied to my kid.  That sucks!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> I know what you are Kicker.  They didn't just lie to me, they lied to my kid.  That sucks!!!


Just don’t try to call me a liar!


----------



## timmyh

I guess the only way to get to the bottom of  this is to post the PMs.


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> Now I did or di through PMing me.
> Maybe you thought she was DPL and ECNL and the way you worded it caused me to remember it?  The fact you shared personal info from PM questions that were wrongfully displayed for all to see is low. All because I think the DA for girls is bad for America?  Look at the personal attacks from you to me as a person?  Thank God I believe in myself because all you have done is make fun of me and my displeasure with US Soccer Federation and a club who is reaping all the rewards for it.  Enjoy it all Kicker.


----------



## Justus

timmyh said:


> I guess the only way to get to the bottom of  this is to post the PMs.


Yup, but I need to make sure they come out right and in order


----------



## Kicker4Life

Low??? It was a defensive move. So please once and for all.  Admit I NEVER, EVER asked you about your DD playing DPL.  That NEVER HAPPENED and you know it. I have ALWAYS advocated for your DD and always will.  I hoped your DD could play in the DA playoffs.  I don’t care about leagues, never did, never will.  My DD’s will play for the best Coaches, in the best possible scenarios.  

I will stand up when someone tries to discredit the effort my DD has put in.  When you, yes you did that, I took offense.  Now, in another desperate, delusional rant you want to lie...nah mate.  I ain’t gonna stand for it!!!!!


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> Just don’t try to call me a liar!





Kicker4Life said:


> Low??? It was a defensive move. So please once and for all.  Admit I NEVER, EVER asked you about your DD playing DPL.  That NEVER HAPPENED and you know it. I have ALWAYS advocated for your DD and always will.  I hoped your DD could play in the DA playoffs.  I don’t care about leagues, never did, never will.  My DD’s will play for the best Coaches, in the best possible scenarios.
> 
> I will stand up when someone tries to discredit the effort my DD has put in.  When you, yes you did that, I took offense.  Now, in another desperate, delusional rant you want to lie...nah mate.  I ain’t gonna stand for it!!!!!


First of all, I have never discredited your dd, ever.  That's a fact.  I discredited the league she is in.  That's all I have done you out everyone on here has mocked me more with your little digs.  Have I said anything about you personally Kicker or your kid?  No, just the league you so defend.  Sad indeed...….She could have played Kicker, she said no, not what you told everyone on here I said to you.  That was not true and you know it.  DPL players were only allowed 6 games.  You thought she was DPL, look it up


----------



## Justus

Justus said:


> First of all, I have never discredited your dd, ever.  That's a fact.  I discredited the league she is in.  That's all I have done and you have been here has mocking me more with your little digs.  Have I said anything about you personally Kicker or your kid?  No, just the league you so defend.  Sad indeed...….She could have played Kicker, she said no, not what you told everyone on here I said to you.  That was not true and you know it.  DPL players were only allowed 6 games.  You thought she was DPL, look it up


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> First of all, I have never discredited your dd, ever.  That's a fact.  I discredited the league she is in.  That's all I have done you out everyone on here has mocked me more with your little digs.  Have I said anything about you personally Kicker or your kid?  No, just the league you so defend.  Sad indeed...….She could have played Kicker, she said no, not what you told everyone on here I said to you.  That was not true and you know it.  DPL players were only allowed 6 games.  You thought she was DPL, look it up


Don’t confuse a Designated  Player for a Developmental Player League.  Your knowledge is so shallow it’s really hard to argue.  Doesn’t seam fair.


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> Don’t confuse a Designated  Player for a Developmental Player League.  Your knowledge is so shallow it’s really hard to argue.  Doesn’t seam fair.


Another Personal attack from Kicker.  The DA girls league is soft like Charmin toilet paper and allows 25% starts for all.  That is called "pay to play." Those players are not getting a full ride. I said I wanted my dd to play in it because I thought she had to, to keep up.  She wanted something more.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> Another Personal attack from Kicker.  The DA girls league is soft like Charmin toilet paper and allows 25% starts for all.  That is called "pay to play." Those players are not getting a full ride. I said I wanted my dd to play in it because I thought she had to, to keep up.  She wanted something more.


So I did or didn’t??


----------



## Justus

Kicker, I had to get up early this morning to get ready for long drive to game #2 of new season.  I went to my old account and I'm able to see all four of my PMs to you.  For the record, I was the one who initiated all 4 of them to you and you PM every time back.  The first issue I take is you posting the following after I put some articles and commentary from soccerAmerica (since 1971) about the US Soccer Federation and why I think it's a joke.  I did not mention you at all.  All I said was the DA is a joke.  I did not say you were a joke or what your dd does is a joke.
*
Kicker to me last night for all to see: 
"Full disclosure, you bought everything you were sold! Period....I’ve sat back and watched you discredit a league you tried to get your DD in. Don’t try to hide...you PM’d me bitching that they wouldn’t let your DD Guest play in the DA playoffs*

*What EJ actually PM'd Kicker June 15, 2019 right before playoffs and 6 weeks before I went fishing on the SoCal Soccer Forum after a 3 year absence from posting here.  (3rd PM):  
Hey, Blues (LD) *misled my dd telling her she can play HS and get a waiver next year. That wasn't true. She doesn't want to be a "rent a player" and has decided to just stick with ECNL. We didn't feel it was right to take playing time from girls who have played with the team all year so we won't be at the playoffs in SD. I'm sad that all parties can't find a way to let the girls do both HS soccer and DA for those who want to 
*
How am I hiding?  Where did I bitch in my PM to you?  Who is "they wouldn't let my kid guest play?  Regarding DP and DPL, yes I'm completely confused and clueless on the everything DA.  I think in earlier post I said something that said she is DP as a joke because the word means "developmental player" someone with potential.  They did the DPL to stop a mass exodus to ECNL for those who can't commit to the 4 day a week training and 10 month requirement and let kids like my dd play HS Soccer as she "develops into a more complete player, or quits HS Soccer." 

***After speaking with LD later he did not mislead me.  It was more him being hopeful and optimistic that the US Soccer Federation would allow my little goat a waiver too.  He said he tried and I believe him.  My dd needed and demanded to know before she went to battle in the DA Playoffs that she would be on his team next year. Anyone who knows the type of kid mine is would understand.  She needed to know 100%.  Coming to a new team halfway was the worst for everyone, especially this group.  They worked hard all year and deserved to finish what THEY started.  I think she handled it with class.  LD told her June 15th the day I PM'd,  *"No HS Soccer waiver for public school kids."* He was embarrassed and sad to see the sadness in my DDs eyes.  Kind of like no Mexicans or Latinos in the 59 member US Soccer Federation "youth Task force"    

I think it would be transparent of you to share your actual response to me from my PM...…..


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> Kicker, I had to get up early this morning to get ready for long drive to game #2 of new season.  I went to my old account and I'm able to see all four of my PMs to you.  For the record, I was the one who initiated all 4 of them to you and you PM every time back.  The first issue I take is you posting the following after I put some articles and commentary from soccerAmerica (since 1971) about the US Soccer Federation and why I think it's a joke.  I did not mention you at all.  All I said was the DA is a joke.  I did not say you were a joke or what your dd does is a joke.
> *
> Kicker to me last night for all to see:
> "Full disclosure, you bought everything you were sold! Period....I’ve sat back and watched you discredit a league you tried to get your DD in. Don’t try to hide...you PM’d me bitching that they wouldn’t let your DD Guest play in the DA playoffs*
> 
> *What EJ actually PM'd Kicker June 15, 2019 right before playoffs and 6 weeks before I went fishing on the SoCal Soccer Forum after a 3 year absence from posting here.  (3rd PM):
> Hey, Blues (LD) *misled my dd telling her she can play HS and get a waiver next year. That wasn't true. She doesn't want to be a "rent a player" and has decided to just stick with ECNL. We didn't feel it was right to take playing time from girls who have played with the team all year so we won't be at the playoffs in SD. I'm sad that all parties can't find a way to let the girls do both HS soccer and DA for those who want to
> *
> How am I hiding?  Where did I bitch in my PM to you?  Who is "they wouldn't let my kid guest play?  Regarding DP and DPL, yes I'm completely confused and clueless on the everything DA.  I think in earlier post I said something that said she is DP as a joke because the word means "developmental player" someone with potential.  They did the DPL to stop a mass exodus to ECNL for those who can't commit to the 4 day a week training and 10 month requirement and let kids like my dd play HS Soccer as she "develops into a more complete player, or quits HS Soccer."
> 
> ***After speaking with LD later he did not mislead me.  It was more him being hopeful and optimistic that the US Soccer Federation would allow my little goat a waiver too.  He said he tried and I believe him.  My dd needed and demanded to know before she went to battle in the DA Playoffs that she would be on his team next year. Anyone who knows the type of kid mine is would understand.  She needed to know 100%.  Coming to a new team halfway was the worst for everyone, especially this group.  They worked hard all year and deserved to finish what THEY started.  I think she handled it with class.  LD told her June 15th the day I PM'd,  *"No HS Soccer waiver for public school kids."* He was embarrassed and sad to see the sadness in my DDs eyes.  Kind of like no Mexicans or Latinos in the 59 member US Soccer Federation "youth Task force"
> 
> I think it would be transparent of you to share your actual response to me from my PM...…..


Am I just sharing the response:

“I feel that the Blues think they have more power than they really do. That organization has always been a Sales/Recruiting machine. Just hope your DD is happy cause She is a force out there and fun to watch. 

I agree that it sucks!”

Sorry for using the word “bitching”, more like disappointment in retrospect.  Sometimes it’s difficult to envision the emotion behind some of the language and posts you put out.


----------



## Justus

*COMMENTARY*
*Latinos shunned by U.S. Soccer Youth Task Force*

by Mike Woitalla @MikeWoitalla, 9 hours ago
In October 2018, U.S. Soccer launched a nine-member Youth Soccer Task Force whose only Latino member was the U.S. Soccer President, *Carlos Cordeiro*, who was born in India to a Colombian mother. But we were told that the Task Force would expand.
*Cindy Cone* was added when she became U.S. Soccer Vice President, which means seven of the 10 members are U.S. Soccer officials, U.S. Soccer board members, or both.

Long before Cone was added last February, we were assured that the Task Force would be adding "working groups." They would add diversity and assuage those who pointed out that the Task Force charged with transforming soccer in America was comprised of mainstream insiders who already held power. *Pete Zopfi*, U.S. Youth Soccer chair and U.S. Soccer board member, told Soccer America's *Beau Dure*:

"My intent is from our side to make sure we populate those work groups with a diverse group of people. If we don’t get that diversity, we’re not representing youth soccer as it exists today, which is extremely diverse in all areas of the country."

Nearly one year later, we learn that the Task Force setup has grown to nearly 60 people: the 10 members, 50 members on the six working groups, eight staff support members, and U.S. Soccer’s Chief Stakeholders Officer *Brian Remedi*.

Besides Cordeiro, not one Latino -- no man of Latin American origin or descent -- is among these 59 people.

The absurdity of a national organization in the USA, especially one that governs soccer, not giving representation to the Latino community in 2019 should not need explaining. But let's do remind ourselves that the USA's population is about 18% Latino. Since we're dealing with youth sports, it must be pointed that, under the age of 18, about 25% of the USA’s population is Latino.

Because of the composition of this Task Force, I guess it is necessary to explain that soccer's popularity is significantly higher within the Latino community than the overall population. And that there has been a long history of excluding the Latino community from mainstream soccer. The latter, it seemed, was an issue in which we did see progress.

This year, the boys youth national teams, from U-14 through U-20s, were up to about 40 percent Latino. Yet not a single Latino was deemed worthy of being on the Youth Task Force’s eight-person Working Group for “Coaching,” which does get input from five members who hail originally from Britain and one who was born in Spain raised in Belgium. And that group is staff-supported by Belgian *Barry Pauwels*.







The “Diversity & Inclusion” Working Group is chaired by *Craig Scriven*, who launched his coaching career in England and is the president of the USSSA Soccer, which represents fewer soccer players than play in unaffiliated Latin leagues in California. The Staff Support is *Tonya Wallach*, U.S. Soccer’s Chief Talent and Inclusion Officer. The group’s members are: *Yvonne Lara* (a Latina who started her career in soccer two years ago when she became Director of Marketing and Communications at AYSO), Indiana-based *Ryan Sparks*, *Osuman Issaka* of Nebraska, *Eddie Henderson* (ISC Gunners/Washington State Technical Director), *Jene' Baclawski* (South Texas ODP Technical Director) and former U.S. women's national team player *Lindsay Tarpley*.







One of the six groups covers refereeing, and it seems to be making a positive impact. I base that on the recent launch of the new Referee Pathway, which addresses one of the biggest problems I saw in the previous approach by making the entry level qualifications more accessible by adding the online component. But considering the large Latino contingent of referees in the USA, it too should have a connection to the Latino community. With the constant struggle to fill the reffing ranks, wouldn't outreach to those reffing in unaffiliated Latin leagues be one of the solutions to pursue?







And what would be a more obvious tactic toward expanding membership than courting unaffiliated Latin leagues? That was a mission of U.S. Soccer when *Alan Rothenberg*, *Bob Contiguglia* and *Sunil Gulati* served as president. Under Rothenberg's reign, U.S. Soccer hired *Carlos Juarez* to be a liaison to the Latino community, work that included bringing Latino coaches into the U.S. Soccer's coaching schools. It continued with U.S. Soccer hiring guys like *Rene Miramontes*, *Carlos Menijvar*, *Juan Carlos Michia* and *Roberto Lopez*. They enabled U.S. Soccer to certify thousands of Latino coaches.

Indeed, there has been incredible progress since the days when Latino players were rare in the youth national team program and on elite youth club teams. But during Gulati's tenure five youth national teams had Hispanic coaches. Today? It's only *Tab Ramos*,  U-20 head coach. He's also been Youth Technical Director during the U.S. men's youth national team program's unprecedented success, based both on results and players moving up. But it's obvious that Ramos has been marginalized since the U.S. Soccer regime change of 2018.

The guys U.S. Soccer hired years ago to connect with the Latino community are still heavily involved in youth soccer. I spoke with Miramontes, Juarez and Lopez. They never got a call from anyone involved with U.S. Soccer's Task Force asking who they'd recommend as valuable additions from the Latino community. There are so many other obvious, easy-to-reach American soccer people whom the Task Force could have contacted to help identify extremely qualified Latinos for the Task Force's work.

How does one not draw the conclusion that U.S. Soccer doesn't appreciate or respect Latinos who are part of its membership? How does one not conclude that U.S. Soccer doesn't care about the vast Latino soccer community that isn't yet part of its membership?


*Derek Mccracken* replied, September 8, 2019 at 11:41 a.m. would suggest that readers take the link to Gardner's commentary, and to Woitalla's article, and plaster them all over social media. Put these links on Twitter, on Facebook, on Instagram, etc. Go the USSF's sites, to FIFA's sites, etc. for all of these social media outlets and post it on there as well. Make sure you tag U.S. Soccer so anyone searching for them will also be led to your tag. Even consider placing the add on commentary sections, and social media sites, of big media sites like Washington Post, NYT, WSJ, LA Times, Chicago Trib, CNN, Fox, etc.The only thing that will move this U.S. Soccer mafia is embarassment on a very wide scale. We can all do our part by distributing the links far and wide.

*Justus replied To The Forum*, September 8, 12:21PM: I'm one step a head of you Derek. This is way bigger than girls hs soccer folks. Way bigger than my little goat getting pushed out because she doesn't go to Private School and we sure in the hell won't kiss ass to those with all the connections.  No way, never!!!.  I didn't kiss up to DOC either.  They don't like me.  Go to SoccerAmerica and read up.  I know of one club doing most of the biz with the English.  Come on folks.  College deal will be there no matter what happens with changes at US Soccer Federation. I'm not the only one pissed off at the Federation.  Some to choose to live in a bubble.  I know some on here think they know what's going on in Ohio and Michigan. Texas with the Latino boys leagues that are getting shut out because...….just read it for yourselves.


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> You act like you really know 1/3 of the country. You only know coaches who sell you..you only know what you know...so stick to that. Do pretend to know more cause you don’t. Period!!!’


----------



## Justus

Kicker4Life said:


> You act like you really know 1/3 of the country. You only know coaches who sell you..you only know what you know...so stick to that. Do pretend to know more cause you don’t. Period!!!’


*"You only know coaches who sell you."*  Bingo, you're right.  But, they didn't sell me Kicker, they sold my dd.  I was just there to listen.  Who was the coach?  The Director of the Academy.  What Academy?  The one who is doing all it's business with the US Soccer Federation and reaping big rewards for doing so.  He was the one who sold my dd the ketchup popsicle with the following flavors: TC, US Scout fairies and of course, The List.  I heard it all, things like, "no one is allowed to play up here." " It's against the policies of the club."  That was lie #1.  Then more and more.  So many I count.  My dd loved ketchup on her fries too so it was easy to sell her.  Thanks for all your kindness towards my dd and me.  We appreciate it and will be rooting for you guys over there.


----------



## Justus

Justus said:


> *"You only know coaches who sell you."*  Bingo, you're right.  But, they didn't sell me Kicker, they sold my dd.  I was just there to listen.  Who was the coach?  The Director of the Academy.  What Academy?  The one who is doing all it's business with the US Soccer Federation and reaping big rewards for doing so.  He was the one who sold my dd the ketchup popsicle with the following flavors: TC, US Scout fairies and of course, The List.  I heard it all, things like, "no one is allowed to play up here." " It's against the policies of the club."  That was lie #1.  Then more and more.  So many I count.  My dd loved ketchup on her fries too so it was easy to sell her.  Thanks for all your kindness towards my dd and me.  We appreciate it and will be rooting for you guys over there.


and for the record Kicker, when someone lies to me or my kids, I get going if you haven't noticed.  I hate liars and cheaters.  So when lie #1 happened, I went right to Doc and Coach.  That's how I roll.  They actually threw some guy named Chester under the bus, blamed it all on him saying they the other players playing up got a deal done to play up from him.  My dds words after that meeting, "wow, they threw that sweet man under the bus."  When the one at the top blames the one who was forced out (some say) and is not there to defend himself, I smell shit, you know what I mean?  So, right before season starts me and the guy from England are at each other already.  Not a good move on my part if I need any favors later.  The TC he was running was even worse.  Free candy bars if my dd can get a special recruits moms phone number.  All this at her first and only TC invite.  You know the one with all the YNT scouts?  Again, I went up to DOC asking why he was trying to get my dd to get a phone number from a parent of special recruit?  "She can help your team."  WTF, I was pissed to say the least.  I had it out with him right there.  Never invited back after that discussion.  Seriously, dude wanted my dd to get a phone # from a mom.  So, that's how my dd was getting trained to help the club be the best of the best.


----------



## outside!

Justus said:


> How does one not draw the conclusion that U.S. Soccer doesn't appreciate or respect Latinos who are part of its membership? How does one not conclude that U.S. Soccer doesn't care about the vast Latino soccer community that isn't yet part of its membership?


It is possible that they are just stupid.


----------



## Justus

For those who are reading, put yourself in my position after my talk with the Director of the #1 US Soccer Academy in the country for girls and who is also running the US Soccer Federations San Diego Training Center where you need to be in order to make The List.  Who has all the leverage?  Who has the freaking power over my head and my kid?  Is this the guy to piss off? What should one do in my spot?  Remember, any group who makes money off little kids needs to have the following credentials IMHO with those at the top.  Ethical, Honesty and Competence.  The girls have to be at top of the Org chart. I do not see this going on.  The Mexicans and all the Latinos are getting screwed too.  Who else?  I have much to say about this but need to focus on some work.


----------



## Justus

outside! said:


> It is possible that they are just stupid.


No


----------



## outside!

Justus said:


> No


I don't know, I think U.S. Soccer ignoring the potential of Latina and Latino players is one more fact proving their stupidity.


----------



## Justus

outside! said:


> I don't know, I think U.S. Soccer ignoring the potential of Latina and Latino players is one more fact proving their stupidity.


The problem is the USA is not running US Soccer.  I see it, don't you?


----------



## outside!

Justus said:


> The problem is the USA is not running US Soccer.  I see it, don't you?


If you knew my history, you would know I am not a fan of any of the national soccer organizations. I think Southern California should break away and form our own league structure set-up the way Coast Premier used to be, but with the problems fixed. We have plenty of good competition right here and could eliminate most out of state travel for all but the very top teams. The teams that win this Southern California could then travel out of state to represent. This would lower the cost for most "Elite" teams. We could even form age group specific SoCal "National Teams" that would probably give the real YNT's a run for their money due to the ability to practice together more. This league would need to have a clear pathway for any team from SoCal (including the Latin leagues) to participate in the SoCal specific championship tournament. So I could picture a boy's team from let's say Tiffany's winning the whole thing. Maybe this would then inspire the various Latin leagues to take girls soccer seriously and after a few years they would have girls teams also being contenders in the championship. This would then put pressure on the big "clubs" to lower their cost as they start to lose players to the "Latin" leagues (that would then start to have more non-Latin players).


----------



## Justus

Justus said:


> For those who are reading, put yourself in my position after my talk with the Director of the #1 US Soccer Academy in the country for girls and who is also running the US Soccer Federations San Diego Training Center where you need to be in order to make The List.  Who has all the leverage?  Who has the freaking power over my head and my kid?  Is this the guy to piss off? What should one do in my spot?  Remember, any group who makes money off little kids needs to have the following credentials IMHO with those at the top.  Ethical, Honesty and Competence.  The girls have to be at top of the Org chart. I do not see this going on.  The Mexicans and all the Latinos are getting screwed too.  Who else?  I have much to say about this but need to focus on some work.





Justus said:


> and for the record Kicker, when someone lies to me or my kids, I get going if you haven't noticed.  I hate liars and cheaters.  So when lie #1 happened, I went right to Doc and Coach.  That's how I roll.  They actually threw some guy named Chester under the bus, blamed it all on him saying they the other players playing up got a deal done to play up from him.  My dds words after that meeting, "wow, they threw that sweet man under the bus."  When the one at the top blames the one who was forced out (some say) and is not there to defend himself, I smell shit, you know what I mean?  So, right before season starts me and the guy from England are at each other already.  Not a good move on my part if I need any favors later.  The TC he was running was even worse.  Free candy bars if my dd can get a special recruits moms phone number.  All this at her first and only TC invite.  You know the one with all the YNT scouts?  Again, I went up to DOC asking why he was trying to get my dd to get a phone number from a parent of special recruit?  "She can help your team."  WTF, I was pissed to say the least.  I had it out with him right there.  Never invited back after that discussion.  Seriously, dude wanted my dd to get a phone # from a mom.  So, that's how my dd was getting trained to help the club be the best of the best.


This all happened to us at the same time US Soccer Federation announced the first age band for the girls 1st year DA League.  DOC told all the 04 GOATS no one can play up or tryout for the Surf Combo 03/04 DA team.  Some of the expert coaches at the Academy were telling some us at the club that they wanted us to play up or at least battle the other GOATs for the spots to make the cream rise to the top.  They said no to us except a small few I found out later that had a previous agreement with some guy not there.  We were than sold ECNL 04' because no players were allowed to play up on the 03/04 band.  JH reached out from Legends to say he would like my dd to make his 03/04 DA Combo Team and felt she had a great shot but no promises or favors.  Just hard work.  Don't matter if your 05, 04 or 03.  He was looking for YNT players at the time.  He put 4 from our age group the first year.   I got my kid (she was laughing about all this at the time and really wanted to stay.  She was watching dance moms and didn't think it was that big a deal) out and headed North.  My dd and I had a meeting with those two coaches that was insane before we left.  All about how ECNL will be the league and don't go.  HS Soccer rules the country I was told.  I told those two good luck staying in business...………..


----------



## Justus

outside! said:


> If you knew my history, you would know I am not a fan of any of the national soccer organizations. I think Southern California should break away and form our own league structure set-up the way Coast Premier used to be, but with the problems fixed. We have plenty of good competition right here and could eliminate most out of state travel for all but the very top teams. The teams that win this Southern California could then travel out of state to represent. This would lower the cost for most "Elite" teams. We could even form age group specific SoCal "National Teams" that would probably give the real YNT's a run for their money due to the ability to practice together more. This league would need to have a clear pathway for any team from SoCal (including the Latin leagues) to participate in the SoCal specific championship tournament. So I could picture a boy's team from let's say Tiffany's winning the whole thing. Maybe this would then inspire the various Latin leagues to take girls soccer seriously and after a few years they would have girls teams also being contenders in the championship. This would then put pressure on the big "clubs" to lower their cost as they start to lose players to the "Latin" leagues (that would then start to have more non-Latin players).


I like everything you just said.  I actually think it's possible


----------



## outside!

Justus said:


> I like everything you just said.  I actually think it's possible


Thanks, but it makes too much sense for it to ever happen. One can hope though!


----------



## foreveryoung

MWN said:


> All my advice applies to high level youth athletes, so I hope you are not referring to me by the comment above.  Median kids are not in the GDA or ECNL so not relevant for this discussion.
> 
> My daughter was a high-level cheerleader.  In HS she did sideline cheer and competition cheer.  She practiced a good 12 to 16 hours per week between both teams.  There were times were she couldn't sleep well because of the injuries she suffered as a result of competition cheer.  She was the main base, the girl holding, throwing and catching the Flyer.  Her team won multiple National Championships and Grand Championships at JAMZ Nationals.   As a leader on the team she was constantly practicing and training through nagging injuries and pain.  Multiple doctor visits, wrapping her wrist, sitting out some training and today she has permanent nerve damage in her wrist because she was one of those "elite" athletes that played through the pain and refused to sit and heal.  The injury was a repetitive injury because of her specialization.
> 
> The physical nature of dance is far different than soccer, football, hockey and other contact sports.  Its rare that dancers have their legs swept out by a slide tackle that pins their ankle to the mat, concussed by another dancer jumping up trying to head a ball, or have another dancer take them off balance and suffer an ACL injury.  Dancing is an aerobic sport so I can appreciate why she might not understand how the physical nature of high level soccer exacerbates the physical toll on young athletes ... but she will find out soon once she is immersed in competition cheer.


Add mental health concerns to this as well.  Worthy read considering suicide rates are at a record high for teens.  

" Aware of how much their parents have sacrificed in time and money, some teenagers will persist in playing a sport long past the time they enjoy it, even continuing to practice and compete while injured, says Jay Coakley, a sports sociologist at the University of Colorado at Colorado Springs. If players do finally quit, they sometimes feel like failures for letting their parents and teammates down, which can contribute to self-destructive behavior."

https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2019/04/teen-athletes-mental-illness/586720/?fbclid=IwAR0BcSvbNwivz6PzM5DsJ7v72JbesZEu6sLfAJdo7_j3nKLWdFveoMafQwg


----------



## Justus

outside! said:


> Thanks, but it makes too much sense for it to ever happen. One can hope though!


Hope is all one has sometimes.  In this country, all things are possible.  We need equal access for all Americans.  Black, Asian, Latino, White, poor, rich, private school or public school...........it shouldn't matter as long as you can ball (talking US Team here).  All the other leagues can promote or sell whatever they want but not access to something little kids dream about.  That's just bad on all levels.


----------



## Justus

Justus said:


> Hope is all one has sometimes.  In this country, all things are possible.  We need equal access for all Americans.  Black, Asian, Latino, White, poor, rich, private school or public school...........it shouldn't matter as long as you can ball (talking US Team here).  All the other leagues can promote or sell whatever they want but not access to something little kids dream about.  That's just bad on all levels.


and, no GPA, SAT score, social status or human excellence award as the way to get in.  What happens if your kids is really good but has a learning disability?  This should all be about one thing:  Can you play ball and kick ass for the country.


----------



## Justus

foreveryoung said:


> Add mental health concerns to this as well.  Worthy read considering suicide rates are at a record high for teens.
> 
> " Aware of how much their parents have sacrificed in time and money, some teenagers will persist in playing a sport long past the time they enjoy it, even continuing to practice and compete while injured, says Jay Coakley, a sports sociologist at the University of Colorado at Colorado Springs. If players do finally quit, they sometimes feel like failures for letting their parents and teammates down, which can contribute to self-destructive behavior."
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2019/04/teen-athletes-mental-illness/586720/?fbclid=IwAR0BcSvbNwivz6PzM5DsJ7v72JbesZEu6sLfAJdo7_j3nKLWdFveoMafQwg


You know what, I know kids right now getting help because of the crap that's going.  I speak from experience and felt the same freaking pressure.  It all comes from the clubs to put fear in you.  All coaches and clubs need to read this and get help too.  The top players being marketed for the girls right now are having to move away from friends to go train somewhere, home school and then train all day.  The training videos are with a coach usually with an accent and no other friends around to play with.  Most say their not there to have fun anymore, only focused on going pro.  That is not a life for most little girls that I know.  I would never do that either.  If you're good, you're good, period!!   

*"For coaches, this might mean training in “mental-health first aid” so that they are better able to read and respond to signs of emotional distress among their players."*

That would have been nice two years ago...……..

My dd went through hell for two years all because she was being pressured to give up her social life so she can play DA Soccer only.  The pressure in OC is insane, trust me.  I told everyone here I blew it as a dad early on.  However, I did end up listening to my little girl and fixed it.  I'm so glad I did.


----------



## Justus

Justus said:


> This all happened to us at the same time US Soccer Federation announced the first age band for the girls 1st year DA League.  DOC told all the 04 GOATS no one can play up or tryout for the Surf Combo 03/04 DA team.  Some of the expert coaches at the Academy were telling some us at the club that they wanted us to play up or at least battle the other GOATs for the spots to make the cream rise to the top.  They said no to us except a small few I found out later that had a previous agreement with some guy not there.  We were than sold ECNL 04' because no players were allowed to play up on the 03/04 band.  JH reached out from Legends to say he would like my dd to make his 03/04 DA Combo Team and felt she had a great shot but no promises or favors.  Just hard work.  Don't matter if your 05, 04 or 03.  He was looking for YNT players at the time.  He put 4 from our age group the first year.   I got my kid (she was laughing about all this at the time and really wanted to stay.  She was watching dance moms and didn't think it was that big a deal) out and headed North.  My dd and I had a meeting with those two coaches that was insane before we left.  All about how ECNL will be the league and don't go.  HS Soccer rules the country I was told.  I told those two good luck staying in business...………..


The reason I told those two good luck, is because I was drinking so much DA Koolaid I was making the soccer parents around me sick.  I thought my kid (sorry, she was killing it) was on her way.  I know, the arrogance of me to say something like that.  You think I was the only parent who was from that team who was seriously looking at other DA Clubs (the phone was ringing from all those other clubs who don't recruit) who were going to honor the 03/04 band the DA rolled out?  The US Soccer Federation on their website was encouraging play ups for top players.  The club wanted my kid (01/04/04) and other top players to play 04 ECNL (The League the Federation doesn't support) instead of trying out for the 03/04 DA Surf Combo Team.  Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## outside!

Justus said:


> The reason I told those two good luck, is because I was drinking so much DA Koolaid I was making the soccer parents around me sick.  I thought my kid (sorry, she was killing it) was on her way.  I know, the arrogance of me to say something like that.  You think I was the only parent who was from that team who was seriously looking at other DA Clubs (the phone was ringing from all those other clubs who don't recruit) who were going to honor the 03/04 band the DA rolled out?  The US Soccer Federation on their website was encouraging play ups for top players.  The club wanted my kid (01/04/04) and other top players to play 04 ECNL (The League the Federation doesn't support) instead of trying out for the 03/04 DA Surf Combo Team.  Gee, I wonder why?


$$$$


----------



## Justus

outside! said:


> $$$$


No, not the $$$.  Plenty of that around.  Nice guess though.


----------



## Justus

watfly said:


> Wait...what?  It's just a league? that's not what US Soccer told us:


*"The DA is not a league. It’s a nation-wide philosophy. The DA is not a team that practices a few times a week. It’s a program that makes sure players are in the best environment for their development. US Soccer ensures DA players have at least four training sessions every week, with the best coaches available, with the most competitive matches.”*

Dear US Soccer Federation and the Girls DA, you have *not* ensured the best environment for my child in Southern California.  The *Philosophy* you're preaching to me and my kid is from another country.  You're absolutely 100% *not* ensuring DA PLayers have *at least four training sessions each week*.  Some good coaches out there that *you never developed* by your organization, trust me, I've met them.  Lastly, the matches you call competitive are a joke.  I've watched for two years.  If you think as a customer I am wrong, or anyone on this forum want to call me out, please tell me where I'm wrong.  We all got played, not just me like some think.  I hate popsicles too.  I like ice cream & pizza but not with ketchup hiding underneath pretending to be pizza Sause ​


----------



## gotothebushes

Justus said:


> *"The DA is not a league. It’s a nation-wide philosophy. The DA is not a team that practices a few times a week. It’s a program that makes sure players are in the best environment for their development. US Soccer ensures DA players have at least four training sessions every week, with the best coaches available, with the most competitive matches.”*
> 
> Dear US Soccer Federation and the Girls DA, you have *not* ensured the best environment for my child in Southern California.  The *Philosophy* you're preaching to me and my kid is from another country.  You're absolutely 100% *not* ensuring DA PLayers have *at least four training sessions each week*.  Some good coaches out there that *you never developed* by your organization, trust me, I've met them.  Lastly, the matches you call competitive are a joke.  I've watched for two years.  If you think as a customer I am wrong, or anyone on this forum want to call me out, please tell me where I'm wrong.  We all got played, not just me like some think.  I hate popsicles too.  I like ice cream & pizza but not with ketchup hiding underneath pretending to be pizza Sause ​


Justus, 

Please go to sleep! Wake up and reread your threads. Love your passion but your more a disservice to your daughter by going on and on. Take a leave of absence and reflection how much of a distraction you are for your poor daughter. I can only imagine what she’s going through or what she will be going through come recruiting time. Just saying!! Night Night!!


----------



## Justus

The TC is how my 11 year old dd with a dream got sold.  I have original email telling me from DOC the importance of having my dd at TC to make that dream a reality.  We hadn't made the decision yet.  Was asked to guest play at Surf Thanksgiving to audition to the "National Scouts" who my dd was told would be there to watch my little 11 year old goat.   Remember, the club/coach she was not "selling" TC, only prepping his players for the realities of college life and playing soccer at big time college.  That make all the sense in the world to me now.  99% of us should be looking for that "philosophy" right now  

*How do Development Academy players get exposure to US National Teams?*
US Soccer Training Centers are sessions that are hosted every few months in various locations in Southern California where National Team coaches train & identify players. US Soccer Training Centers will replace ODP (USYS) sessions and zero costs are associated for players who are invited to attend these sessions.  US Soccer scouts attend the majority of divisional games to identify players for National team camps & US Training centers. On average, about 10-12 Surf Soccer Development Academy players are invited to attend the US Training Centers.


----------



## Justus

Today I want to dive deeper into the workings of the TCs and how the DA Philosophy is taught to our future 11 year old players who might one day make it all the way to the National Team.


----------



## Justus

gotothebushes said:


> Justus,
> 
> Please go to sleep! Wake up and reread your threads. Love your passion but your more a disservice to your daughter by going on and on. Take a leave of absence and reflection how much of a distraction you are for your poor daughter. *I can only imagine what she’s going through* or what she will be going through *come recruiting time*. Just saying!! *Night Night!!*


It's comments like these that keep me going, especially when folks "like" them.  *"I can only imagine what your poor dd is going through?"*  Can you?  I also get motivated by the many "PMs" I have received encouraging me and sharing similar stories.  TY, it means a lot


----------



## Justus

gotothebushes said:


> Justus,
> 
> Please go to sleep! Wake up and reread your threads. Love your passion but your more a disservice to your daughter by going on and on. Take a leave of absence and reflection how much of a distraction you are for your poor daughter. I can only imagine what she’s going through or what she will be going through come recruiting time. Just saying!! Night Night!!


I'll tell you what.  Let's try something because I'm super new at this social forum stuff.  I look at views to see if folks are interested in what I have to say and if I get a response from someone at 1:54am.  If everyone stops reading this thread I will stop right now.  Don't PM anything.  I have a few errands to run.  I will come back and see what the folks want.  If this is helpful for some, let me know.


----------



## espola

Justus said:


> I'll tell you what.  Let's try something because I'm super new at this social forum stuff.  I look at views to see if folks are interested in what I have to say and if I get a response from someone at 1:54am.  If everyone stops reading this thread I will stop right now.  Don't PM anything.  I have a few errands to run.  I will come back and see what the folks want.  If this is helpful for some, let me know.


You "look at views"?  People slow down to get a good look at freeway accidents, also.

Perhaps you should try having a conversation with a buddy sitting next to you on the couch.


----------



## gotothebushes

Justus said:


> It's comments like these that keep me going, especially when folks "like" them.  *"I can only imagine what your poor dd is going through?"*  Can you?  I also get motivated by the many "PMs" I have received encouraging me and sharing similar stories.  TY, it means a lot


I'll give you a hug at the next DA showcase in Florida. We can work out some issues. It's awesome to be a #1 fan/support for your dd but there's a point when a parent can become a distraction and your reaching that tipping point. There's choices we all have to make in life. We all have choices you know. We choose where we was to live. We choose to pay property taxes. We choose what school are kids go to. We also should to play DA, ECNL and High School. I've been lied to before. It was a valuable lesson learned.


----------



## espola

gotothebushes said:


> I'll give you a hug at the next DA showcase in Florida. We can work out some issues. It's awesome to be a #1 fan/support for your dd but there's a point when a parent can become a distraction and your reaching that tipping point. There's choices we all have to make in life. We all have choices you know. We choose where we was to live. We choose to pay property taxes. We choose what school are kids go to. We also should to play DA, ECNL and High School. I've been lied to before. It was a valuable lesson learned.


My experiences with youth soccer clubs (or more to the point with youth soccer club coaches) are all over a decade ago, but from the content of the posts here these days not much has changed.  The coaches and DOCs and other admins have been at it for a long time and most parents are ignorant of what is happening until it happens to them.


----------



## gotothebushes

espola said:


> My experiences with youth soccer clubs (or more to the point with youth soccer club coaches) are all over a decade ago, but from the content of the posts here these days not much has changed.  The coaches and DOCs and other admins have been at it for a long time and most parents are ignorant of what is happening until it happens to them.


 Bingo Espola!!


----------



## Fact

espola said:


> The coaches and DOCs and other admins have been at it for a long time and most parents are ignorant of what is happening until it happens to them.


Not Ignorant for the most part.  I’ve found it is more that they don’t give a crap because they think it won’t happen to Mia because their kiddo is extra special.  You reap what you sow and his behavior on here will only make it worse for his dd.


----------



## espola

Fact said:


> Not Ignorant for the most part.  I’ve found it is more that they don’t give a crap because they think it won’t happen to Mia because their kiddo is extra special.  You reap what you sow and his behavior on here will only make it worse for his dd.


Good point.


----------



## watfly

"Buyer beware" should always be your motto when it comes to anything involved with youth soccer.  I'm a born skeptic, but against my better judgement I fell victim (actually my son was the victim) to trusting a coach's representation that I knew had a propensity for dishonesty.  He did us a favor because now my kid is with an amazing coach and some great kids.

Keep in mind that clubs and most coaches don't have your kids' best interests in mind.  They have no incentive to do so when the primary focus is on $$$ and winning.  They're great coaches out there, they're just hard to find.  Clubs don't invest in kids, they will always take the "shiny new object" over the longer term committed player because the "grass is always greener" (not that parents don't chase this same concept).  At the top levels this is highly competitive soccer, so it comes with the territory.  It's not wrong per se, you just have to be aware of it despite what club or coach may tell you.

You have to be your child's best advocate, because club or coach likely will not be, but don't be over the top about it.  Rely only on what a club or coach shows you, put zero reliance on what they tell you.   Despite what you're told, don't expect your kid to be treated any differently than the other kids on the team.  We're just pups in club soccer going into our sixth year (not counting the years I played club which is unrecognizable from today's club soccer), but I think its best to take one season at a time and not look past the current year (maybe its different for older kids that are hoping to play college soccer in the next few years).


----------



## espola

espola said:


> My experiences with youth soccer clubs (or more to the point with youth soccer club coaches) are all over a decade ago, but from the content of the posts here these days not much has changed.  The coaches and DOCs and other admins have been at it for a long time and most parents are ignorant of what is happening until it happens to them.


Most of the coaches we had were excellent and some of them we still in contact with as friends.  Others were not so good, and some attempted coaches were just plain offensive unless you bought their story 100% from the start.


----------



## Justus

From SoccerAmerica to Landon:  "No man of Latin American origin or descent is serving on any of the Working Groups."

“I'm not Latino,” said Donovan, “*but I consider myself as Latino as one can be without actually being Latino* --* because that's what I grew up around. I have a very good understanding of the Latin American player, mentality and lifestyle* as it pertains to soccer. But I agree with you we should absolutely have representation from every piece of our country.”

There you go, we have a Latino as one could be in the 59 committee Youth Task Force to help rep that segment of the USA.  All is good folks


----------



## foreveryoung

“I'm not Latino,” said Donovan, “*but I consider myself as Latino as one can be without actually being Latino* --* because that's what I grew up around.*

He didn't really say that did he?   Oh Landon....    I can't imagine that will go over well in the community.


----------



## espola

Justus said:


> From SoccerAmerica to Landon:  "No man of Latin American origin or descent is serving on any of the Working Groups."
> 
> “I'm not Latino,” said Donovan, “*but I consider myself as Latino as one can be without actually being Latino* --* because that's what I grew up around. I have a very good understanding of the Latin American player, mentality and lifestyle* as it pertains to soccer. But I agree with you we should absolutely have representation from every piece of our country.”
> 
> There you go, we have a Latino as one could be in the 59 committee Youth Task Force to help rep that segment of the USA.  All is good folks


That committee is as Latino as it coud be.


----------



## timbuck

It's amazing that a 59 member task force doesn't have any Latino representation.  
https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/83576/landon-donovan-addresses-latino-exclusion-from-us.html?verified=1
There are a few more quotes that stood out to me from the above article:

"Last week we reported on the exclusion of Latinos from the U.S. Soccer Youth Task Force, which the federation launched nearly a year ago. It includes six Working Groups, which brings to 59 the number of people working on the Task Force. Each of the Working Groups includes one member of U.S. Soccer’s Athlete Council, which consists of 20 athletes who control 20 percent of the Federation vote and have three spots on U.S. Soccer’s Board of Directors. The Athlete Council members, whose eligibility is based on national team participation, are nominated and elected by their peers. *Landon Donovan* was elected to the Athlete’s Council in November of 2018."

6 working groups?  Which include 20 athletes that control 20 of the Federation vote?

Landon's Group:
For the Youth Task Force, Donovan was assigned to the Standards & Certification Working Group. The others are: *Lindsay Tarpley* (Diversity & Inclusion), *Nick Perera* (Coaching), *Lori Lindsey* (Referee), *Heather O’Reilly* (Risk Management) and *Stuart Holden* (Member Growth).

Sounds like this Task Force isn't doing much:
"Donovan said he never saw a list of the members on the other five Working Groups. Two other Working Group members also said they weren’t aware of who was on the Working Groups beyond their own. And one said they wouldn’t be surprised if most members didn’t know who comprised the other groups.

“I'm not in any of these conversations,” Donovan said. “I haven't been part of any of the interviews. I'm not privy to all of it. But, yes, I do think it’s vital to have [Latino representation].” "

This task force was announced in October 2018.  How often have they met?  What have they talked about?  What are their top initiatives? How many youth clubs/coaches have the spoken with?  Are they only focused on the Youth National team type of players?


----------



## espola

espola said:


> That committee is as Latino as it could be.


...without actually being Latino.


----------



## Justafan

foreveryoung said:


> “I'm not Latino,” said Donovan, “*but I consider myself as Latino as one can be without actually being Latino* --* because that's what I grew up around.*
> 
> He didn't really say that did he?   Oh Landon....    I can't imagine that will go over well in the community.


I don’t have a problem with that at all.  Latinos love Donovan.


----------



## outside!

A quick fix would be to add at least one Latina/Latino to each working group.


----------



## Justus

gotothebushes said:


> I'll give you a hug at the next DA showcase in Florida. We can work out some issues. It's awesome to be a #1 fan/support for your dd but there's a point when a parent can become a distraction and your reaching that tipping point. There's choices we all have to make in life. We all have choices you know. We choose where we was to live. We choose to pay property taxes. We choose what school are kids go to. We also should to play DA, ECNL and High School. I've been lied to before. It was a valuable lesson learned.


Bushman, my friend will be there and I told her to give you a hug on my behalf.  My dd wanted me to let you know good luck to your dd as well.  She likes her and appreciates her efforts on the field


----------



## Justus

Fact said:


> Not Ignorant for the most part.  I’ve found it is more that they don’t give a crap because they think it won’t happen to Mia because their kiddo is extra special.  You reap what you sow and his behavior on here will only make it worse for his dd.


@Fact- 100% one reap what one sows.  For the record, my dd never thought or thinks or wants to be the next Mia.  Only wants to play against those who talk that way and think that way.  Just looking for fierce competition, that's it.  What happen to my dd shouldn't happen to any girl, period!!!  Laugh at me and mock me more, please.  I know who you are Fact Checker
@Kicker- No comment
@espola- Lets meet up someday and share emails from Docs we both got when our dds were 11. I'm curious what deals your dd got back in the day.  Then we can come back 10 years from now and look at the next dads offer for his 11 year old.  My goal is we both find away to make that email better for the next guy and not BS.  I don't get a kicker out of seeing other dads and their dds get screwed over from dudes like I had to deal with.  Anyone ever care to see what he's up to these days.


----------



## gotothebushes

Justus said:


> @Fact- 100% one reap what one sows.  For the record, my dd never thought or thinks or wants to be the next Mia.  Only wants to play against those who talk that way and think that way.  Just looking for fierce competition, that's it.  What happen to my dd shouldn't happen to any girl, period!!!  Laugh at me and mock me more, please.  I know who you are Fact Checker
> @Kicker- No comment
> @espola- Lets meet up someday and share emails from Docs we both got when our dds were 11. I'm curious what deals your dd got back in the day.  Then we can come back 10 years from now and look at the next dads offer for his 11 year old.  My goal is we both find away to make that email better for the next guy and not BS.  I don't get a kicker out of seeing other dads and their dds get screwed over from dudes like I had to deal with.  Anyone ever care to see what he's up to these days.


I’m all ears..


----------



## gotothebushes

Justus said:


> Bushman, my friend will be there and I told her to give you a hug on my behalf.  My dd wanted me to let you know good luck to your dd as well.  She likes her and appreciates her efforts on the field


Hope you can find closure! Seems like that might take awhile. Not sure what else you can do. Wish your daughter the best where ever she lands and let’s hope she’s happy.


----------



## Justus

I went back and read because the Busman told me to.  Thanks for the advice.  New things pop up like this:
*"You consistently cry foul and in doing so disrespect those who put their time in." *
Again everyone, Were talkin about a time in Summer 2017, before the great new EURO Philosophy was shoved down ALL of our throats.  It's like a foreign religion that we all must obey from euro tv evangelists (sorry if I offend anyone).  I accepted the koolaide in my heart the day I heard it.  I was moved deeply by this new Philosophy.  I even went out of my way to promote it.  Imagine if my kid made the choir list?  This is how my kid and her teammates was training before the *GR8T DA NATIONAL PHILOSOHY WAS RELESSED IN SEPT 2017*

*"They prepared better than everybody. Our team trained four days a week, we played teams older than us and we played boys," Dolinsky said. "Every challenge we thought of to throw at them, they responded. It feels surreal to be a National Champion. Being with these girls for the last 16 months and having it all conclude like this is indescribable."*

That's how you train to win, minus the yelling.  Dude knew how to coach soccer, just not good emotionally for most little girls.  My dd and I actually think he's a good guy, just needs to get better training like all of us could use.  When DA started, I had one training to compare it too and we NEVER came close to that level.  The DA will never have more "better Competitive games."  Charmin is why I say this philosophy is week.


----------



## Justus

gotothebushes said:


> Hope you can find closure! Seems like that might take awhile. Not sure what else you can do. Wish your daughter the best where ever she lands and let’s hope she’s happy.


I feel your warm sincerity about how much you care about my dd and her happiness.  TY, I will pass it on to her and good luck this year


----------



## Justus

I have motto I've held forever.  "Whatever you do, work hard and have fun."  I told that to my dd the day she started playing soccer and still do today.  I will never stop with that advice.   
"The girls *sacrificed summer* of *beach trips *and constantly *hanging out with friends*."
"They *prepared* better than everybody. Our team *trained four days a week, *we* played teams older* than us and we *played boys*," Dolinsky said. "Every *challenge *we thought of to *throw at them*, they *responded.* It feels surreal to be a *National Champion. *Being with these girls for the last *16 months *and having it all conclude like this is indescribable."
“I *love my teammates,*” she exclaimed. “Some of the girls have been* playing together *since they were 5 years old so the *relationships run deep*. We are very close and *work hard for each other* on and off the field.”
Q. Were the girls working hard?  My answer:  I don't think there were a group of girls working harder than anyone their age that summer.  Just saying.....
Q. Were the girls having fun?  

Two Question quiz for all of you if you dare try to get both right


----------



## Justus

Justafan said:


> I don’t have a problem with that at all.  Latinos love Donovan.


He was responding to a question about why no "real" Latinos were on the "59 member Youth Task Force."  A better comment would have been something like this: "WTF"  "I had no clue.  I was super busy trying to get MLS in SD or any pro team for that matter.  I still have wheels and I want to play and coach.  Now that I know no true blood brother of mine made the selection of 59, I'm going to make sure that happens because these Latinos pushed my ass when I was younger and made me the soccer player I am.  In fact, without them, I would have been screwed.  So hell yes, I will make sure that happens, Now!!!!!!"  BTW, imagine Chris Mullen saying something like that with his brothas that made him better.  Imagine the NBA keeping the blacks out of the game.  What kind of game would we have today...…..


----------



## espola

Justus said:


> @Fact- 100% one reap what one sows.  For the record, my dd never thought or thinks or wants to be the next Mia.  Only wants to play against those who talk that way and think that way.  Just looking for fierce competition, that's it.  What happen to my dd shouldn't happen to any girl, period!!!  Laugh at me and mock me more, please.  I know who you are Fact Checker
> @Kicker- No comment
> @espola- Lets meet up someday and share emails from Docs we both got when our dds were 11. I'm curious what deals your dd got back in the day.  Then we can come back 10 years from now and look at the next dads offer for his 11 year old.  My goal is we both find away to make that email better for the next guy and not BS.  I don't get a kicker out of seeing other dads and their dds get screwed over from dudes like I had to deal with.  Anyone ever care to see what he's up to these days.


To be clear - in my case, it is sons not daughters.  My daughter hated playing for a really good coach because some of his training methods made her feel bad since she performed below the level of the other players and he gave the whole team grades on their performance every week.  She dropped out of the club's GU9 A team, then came back for a couple of happy years on the B team, then dropped soccer altogether for lacrosse which was a happy experience for her all the way through high school.

The bad experiences were from club and college coaches who were trying to woo my sons to their clubs/teams with false promises, obvious ignorance of their abilities, and offensive attitudes.


----------



## Justus

espola said:


> To be clear - in my case, it is sons not daughters.  My daughter hated playing for a really good coach because some of his training methods made her feel bad since she performed below the level of the other players and he gave the whole team grades on their performance every week.  She dropped out of the club's GU9 A team, then came back for a couple of happy years on the B team, then dropped soccer altogether for lacrosse which was a happy experience for her all the way through high school.
> 
> The bad experiences were from club and college coaches who were trying to woo my sons to their clubs/teams with false promises, obvious ignorance of their abilities, and offensive attitudes.


I stand corrected.  Truly sorry to hear about the grade part at 9 years old for your dd.  That sucks.  My son's u8 mustangs pony league coach, "Coach Dave"  helped my son say no to anything sports until his SR year of HS.  Little Trevor allowed the ball to go through his legs in the playoffs and the winning run scored and we lost.  Asshole yelled as loud as he could and told little Trevor he owes his teammates an apology for allowing the ball to go through his legs and cost all the championship.  My son was on the bench.  This "coach Dave" guy played minor league ball and he brought his way to the game.  He took over the league too and formed his own travel ball team with his buddies so all his kids and his buddies could start and play all the games.  Play SS, bat clean up, pitch whenever.  I hear they had motor homes and traveled all over.  My son wasn't even close to that level,  They use Pony to recruit for their travel ball circus.  His kid was ok if you know what I mean.  But played the whole game, never came out and took playing time away from all the kids like my son.  I played Little League it was awesome.  Never saw a coach like that.  However, where my son was living it was Pony League.  I did give that guy a piece of mine later though at the grocery store.  He's out of baseball now and his kids don't talk to him from what I hear.  Sad story for all the kids out there but there is always a Dave out there unfortunately.  Curious to know what offer your boys got from the clubs when they were 11?  Care to share a little?  Maybe that's too young for back then?


----------



## espola

Justus said:


> I stand corrected.  Truly sorry to hear about the grade part at 9 years old for your dd.  That sucks.  My son's u8 mustangs pony league coach, "Coach Dave"  helped my son say no to anything sports until his SR year of HS.  Little Trevor allowed the ball to go through his legs in the playoffs and the winning run scored and we lost.  Asshole yelled as loud as he could and told little Trevor he owes his teammates an apology for allowing the ball to go through his legs and cost all the championship.  My son was on the bench.  This "coach Dave" guy played minor league ball and he brought his way to the game.  He took over the league too and formed his own travel ball team with his buddies so all his kids and his buddies could start and play all the games.  Play SS, bat clean up, pitch whenever.  I hear they had motor homes and traveled all over.  My son wasn't even close to that level,  They use Pony to recruit for their travel ball circus.  His kid was ok if you know what I mean.  But played the whole game, never came out and took playing time away from all the kids like my son.  I played Little League it was awesome.  Never saw a coach like that.  However, where my son was living it was Pony League.  I did give that guy a piece of mine later though at the grocery store.  He's out of baseball now and his kids don't talk to him from what I hear.  Sad story for all the kids out there but there is always a Dave out there unfortunately.  Curious to know what offer your boys got from the clubs when they were 11?  Care to share a little?  Maybe that's too young for back then?


We were offered spots on other San Diego clubs or parents whose kids were on those clubs suggested out boys were good enough to be on "real teams".  We politely turned those aside and I didn't complain when my older son decided he wanted to abandon his long-time teammates to play with his school buddies on a neighboring club's BU15 team, a level higher in the Presidio brackets and a year up for him.  The nastiness didn't really start until high school years.  Club coaches can say anything; college coaches are constrained by NCAA regulations but can still be offensive in other ways, such as pointing out how much more prestige there would be playing at their almost-Ivy college instead of one of those State schools.


----------



## Glen

espola said:


> We were offered spots on other San Diego clubs or parents whose kids were on those clubs suggested out boys were good enough to be on "real teams".  We politely turned those aside and I didn't complain when my older son decided he wanted to abandon his long-time teammates to play with his school buddies on a neighboring club's BU15 team, a level higher in the Presidio brackets and a year up for him.  The nastiness didn't really start until high school years.  Club coaches can say anything; college coaches are constrained by NCAA regulations but can still be offensive in other ways, such as pointing out how much more prestige there would be playing at their almost-Ivy college instead of one of those State schools.


Yes, facts can be offensive sometimes.  Truly nasty.


----------



## espola

Glen said:


> Yes, facts can be offensive sometimes.  Truly nasty.


You had to be there to appreciate the nature of the coach's statements.


----------



## Justus

espola said:


> We were offered spots on other San Diego clubs or parents whose kids were on those clubs suggested out boys were good enough to be on "real teams".  We politely turned those aside and I didn't complain when my older son decided he wanted to abandon his long-time teammates to play with his school buddies on a neighboring club's BU15 team, a level higher in the Presidio brackets and a year up for him.  The nastiness didn't really start until high school years.  Club coaches can say anything; college coaches are constrained by NCAA regulations but can still be offensive in other ways, such as pointing out how much more prestige there would be playing at their almost-Ivy college instead of one of those State schools.


Hahaha.  How about this one:  DD heads out to NC for first big DA showcase will all the scouts.  Everyone and anyone is there.  Coach/club already disappointed at my little goat because she already told them NO MAS, I want to play with my HS buddies next year.  Fist game with da scouts and coach says:  "Hey little goat, you know I always pick one goat out of other the coats to sit one out.  Today, your the lucky goat I picked."  Cool stuff the coaches do to the kids after they help win the club #11


----------



## Justus

Justus said:


> Hahaha.  How about this one:  DD heads out to NC for first big DA showcase will all the scouts.  Everyone and anyone is there.  Coach/club already disappointed at my little goat because she already told them NO MAS, I want to play with my HS buddies next year.  Fist game with da scouts and coach says:  "Hey little goat, you know I always pick one goat out of other the coats to sit one out.  Today, your the lucky goat I picked."  Cool stuff the coaches do to the kids after they help win the club #11


My dd influences others if you know what I mean.  Not good to have the oldest one around saying things like, "why can't I do both HS and the DA?"    That's how my dd is.  Is that bad?  I hear she wasn't the only asking the same questions.  Girls have a way to get what they want from their dads, trust me   That's why I knew this 4 day training program was a load of crap.  Most girls would never do it.  No one is unless they move away from peer pressure, live in the woods, are home schooled and train everyday with their coach, dad, mom and do that everyday, alone.....  No thanks!!!  Plus my dd wanted to have fun too.  NC was a prep class for college, not no YNT.  "Where is your home work?"  "Hand in your phones now!!!"  You see, my little goat wanted to have fun and if you want to represent the USA in soccer these days you can't have fun.  She frankly was a bad influence on all the girls who wanted to play HS Soccer and have a little social fun once in awhile (no boyfriends I promise).


----------



## Justus

Justus said:


> Hahaha.  How about this one:  DD heads out to NC for first big DA showcase will all the scouts.  Everyone and anyone is there.  Coach/club already disappointed at my little goat because she already told them NO MAS, I want to play with my HS buddies next year.  Fist game with da scouts and coach says:  "Hey little goat, you know I always pick one goat out of other the coats to sit one out.  Today, your the lucky goat I picked."  Cool stuff the coaches do to the kids after they help win the club #11


Buyer Beware, when you fly to Florida and play in hot, humid sweat and you see dads & moms there making sure there dd gets 25% starts, make sure you get a hug from the Bushman.  He has booth in the corner over by the Alligator lake.  Free hugs too   Also, make sure to get something signed before you leave on the flight across the country that guarantees your goat three starts, position and all minutes played unless it's a blow out.  I have a friend whose dd flew to NC and sat on the bench in 30 degree weather and played last 5 minutes in front of all the scouts.  Coach said, "Scouts like to see who can come off the bench when their ass is freezing." Score was 8-0 when she came in to show her stuff.  Her best friend keeps scoring all the goals, starts and plays the whole game and already has a full ride to big time college at 13.  Sally ask her mom what she's doing wrong and mom say she's not working hard enough and not putting in the time to juggle and do more than the 4 days of training that is required.....at least.  So mom has a few bucks and will pay for the training she can make sure that never happens again to her little baby.  She went again one more time and saw all the writing on the wall and got out.  Now plays local league, plays, plays, plays, the whole game and is lo0king at great D2 school close to home.  Full ride too because she is a very good kid, excellent student and good soccer player.  Plus, she's having fun   If your not playing, how can that be fun?


----------



## gotothebushes

Justus said:


> Buyer Beware, when you fly to Florida and play in hot, humid sweat and you see dads & moms there making sure there dd gets 25% starts, make sure you get a hug from the Bushman.  He has booth in the corner over by the Alligator lake.  Free hugs too   Also, make sure to get something signed before you leave on the flight across the country that guarantees your goat three starts, position and all minutes played unless it's a blow out.  I have a friend whose dd flew to NC and sat on the bench in 30 degree weather and played last 5 minutes in front of all the scouts.  Coach said, "Scouts like to see who can come off the bench when their ass is freezing." Score was 8-0 when she came in to show her stuff.  Her best friend keeps scoring all the goals, starts and plays the whole game and already has a full ride to big time college at 13.  Sally ask her mom what she's doing wrong and mom say she's not working hard enough and not putting in the time to juggle and do more than the 4 days of training that is required.....at least.  So mom has a few bucks and will pay for the training she can make sure that never happens again to her little baby.  She went again one more time and saw all the writing on the wall and got out.  Now plays local league, plays, plays, plays, the whole game and is lo0king at great D2 school close to home.  Full ride too because she is a very good kid, excellent student and good soccer player.  Plus, she's having fun   If your not playing, how can that be fun?


Justus! Don't make fun of my hugs. I'm not that kind of a guy to just give out my hugs. I was serious!


----------



## Justus

gotothebushes said:


> Justus! Don't make fun of my hugs. I'm not that kind of a guy to just give out my hugs. I was serious!


Ya right, say hi to the fellas.  Sounds like the place I would like to spend 6 days for youth soccer.  Fly in Tues late and have a parent meeting at 11:30pm EST to make sure the little trouble makers aren't having any fun, and you better not be up late too.  Practice at the fields Wednesday at 8am.  Dads are out golfing and drinking booze at 6am.  Go to FSU for sight seeing tour at 12.  Watch Chelsea v MC at 5pm, eat dinner and turn in cell phone.  No talking after 8pm.  Need to prepare for big match up with BSFU on Thursday, #1 on the East Coast according to @MARsSPEED and the new and improved GotSoccer rankings.  Have big game at 7am (girls are happy because it's not 100 degrees yet and some just want to get it over with so they can go sight seeing and maybe check out the beach.  You win big challenge 11-1.  You repeat the same cycle until you leave on Monday.  I think the dads are the one's having most of the fun.  Have fun in FL Bushman


----------



## Justus

Justus said:


> Today I want to dive deeper into the workings of the TCs and how the DA Philosophy is taught to our future 11 year old players who might one day make it all the way to the National Team.


Is there anyone on here with a 11-12-13 year old not playing DA that has been approached, recruited or offered anything by "new" franchises popping up in your area like a Vegas Albion or LA Surf?  Are they using the TC and scouts to make you at least think about want your not going to receive if you don't go?  Better coaches?  Anyone from Vegas Heat 04' feel the pressure to go all in DA and switch teams?  Or at Heat no top Unicorns anyways and it doesn't matter?  Was Heat approached to sell their soul to the DA and their club and they said no so DA built a "Walmart" next door with free vouchers so all the goods are free ?  Any information would be helpful.  TY


----------



## Justus

This song about sums it all up for me and my dd.  
*"Thunder": I Made It Because I Dreamed I Could*
So, the lyrics of "Thunder" aren't very complicated, and the song, in fact, only has three unique stanzas. The basic premise is that Dan Reynolds is taking us back to when he was a child and a dreamer. Back then, he dreamed of the amazing things he wanted to do and didn't let his peers (who didn't bother to dream) keep him back. The idea of the title of "Thunder" is that when he was a kid, he was "lightning before the thunder." He was dreaming--there was that flash of light--but the rumbling thunder of success was coming.






Some have their own lives planned and their dds as well and won't understand this song and will make fun of it.  Same guys that laughed at me when I was 11 and I told them I'm not going to college, I'm going to be a pro baseball player .  Some boys & girls have bigger things planned like playing pro soccer or being a singer and they stare out the window at school half the time dreaming.  I truly hope they have the last laugh someday.  If your over 40 and looking out an office window and fell trapped and unappreciated, it's not too late to dream still.  This is to all those with a dream still   Over 1,000,000,000 views.


----------



## MARsSPEED

Justus said:


> Ya right, say hi to the fellas.  Sounds like the place I would like to spend 6 days for youth soccer.  Fly in Tues late and have a parent meeting at 11:30pm EST to make sure the little trouble makers aren't having any fun, and you better not be up late too.  Practice at the fields Wednesday at 8am.  Dads are out golfing and drinking booze at 6am.  Go to FSU for sight seeing tour at 12.  Watch Chelsea v MC at 5pm, eat dinner and turn in cell phone.  No talking after 8pm.  Need to prepare for big match up with BSFU on Thursday, #1 on the East Coast according to @MARsSPEED and the new and improved GotSoccer rankings.  Have big game at 7am (girls are happy because it's not 100 degrees yet and some just want to get it over with so they can go sight seeing and maybe check out the beach.  You win big challenge 11-1.  You repeat the same cycle until you leave on Monday.  I think the dads are the one's having most of the fun.  Have fun in FL Bushman


Who is BSFU? Justus, you are really growing on me, especially when mentioned shooting a 98 while on soccer holiday.


----------



## Justus

MARsSPEED said:


> Who is BSFU? Justus, you are really growing on me, especially when mentioned shooting a 98 while on soccer holiday.


Top Boston team I think.  You seem smart, you can figure it out


----------

